# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Abril 2012



## Gilmet (1 Abr 2012 às 00:04)

*Aviso MeteoPT*
As observações e qualquer tipo de dados registados neste tópico e efectuados por membros deste fórum servem apenas para consulta e correspondem aos dados recolhidos pelos respectivos utilizadores.
Para informações oficiais, consulte o website do Instituto de Meteorologia: www.meteo.pt.


----------



## filipe cunha (1 Abr 2012 às 10:38)

Por cá começou com muita humidade e nevoeiro mas já começa a aquecer


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Abr 2012 às 11:58)

Bom Dias!!!

Sigo com Céu Muito nublado, 16,4ºC, Vento fraco de Sul, 77% de humidade relativa 1009,1 hPa de Pressão Atmosférica e Raios ultravioleta 5 ( escala de 0 a 16 ).

Espero que chova hoje senão sou obrigado a ligar a mangeira e a lavar a rua e a regar as árvores.


----------



## 1337 (1 Abr 2012 às 14:19)

Como ja tinha dito nada virá cá para o litoral norte, não sei o que se passa ultimamente sinceramente, tem calhado sempre ao sul e nós continuamos aqui com tudo a arder


----------



## Snifa (1 Abr 2012 às 15:03)

1337 disse:


> Como ja tinha dito nada virá cá para o litoral norte, não sei o que se passa ultimamente sinceramente, tem calhado sempre ao sul e nós continuamos aqui com tudo a arder



Pois, ontem andei pela zona do Gerês, e foi triste ver campos, que em vez de estarem verdes vivo como é característico desta zona, estavam amarelos e secos...nem parecia que estava no Minho...

Até postei umas fotos ( no Tópico Cenário de Seca ) do Rio Lima , que está uma verdadeira lástima...

Vamos ver se isto muda para a tarde, e nos próximos dias, mas está difícil haver precipitação abundante e generalizada aqui no Norte...


----------



## 1337 (1 Abr 2012 às 15:07)

Snifa disse:


> Pois, ontem andei pela zona do Gerês, e foi triste ver campos, que em vez de estarem verdes vivo como é característico desta zona, estavam amarelos e secos...nem parecia que estava no Minho...
> 
> Até postei umas fotos ( no Tópico Cenário de Seca ) do Rio Lima , que está uma verdadeira lástima...
> 
> Vamos ver se isto muda para a tarde, e nos próximos dias, mas está difícil haver precipitação abundante e generalizada aqui no Norte...



O sul virou norte e o norte virou sul. se reparares ja o ano passado na primavera foi a mesma treta, muito sinceramente não sei o que se está a passar estas ultimas primaveras,parece que tem um escudo ca no norte que não deixa entrar nada..


----------



## João Soares (1 Abr 2012 às 18:53)

Boa Tarde! 

Por Canidelo, céu muito nublado que tem estado durante a tarde toda.
O vento vai soprando fraco.


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Abr 2012 às 19:07)

Boas Tardes!!!!

Tarde amena com céu pouco nublado, com alguma neblina que está a dissipar-se e neste momento já são bem visíveis a formação de nuvens a norte/nordeste/este talvez possam originar aguaceiros.

Neste momento Sigo com 17,2ºC, 77% de HR, 1007,2 hPa de Pressão atmosférica e Vento Fraco de SE.

Vou vos mostrar algumas fotos da formação de nuvens a norte/nordeste/este :

Nordeste e Norte





Norte





Norte





Nordeste e Este





Norte






Coloquem fotos pessoal parece ser interessante e escrevam comentários acerca do tempo que se faz neste moemento aí ao longo do litoral norte.


----------



## 1337 (1 Abr 2012 às 19:13)

Não há nada pra tirar fotos Miguel. 0 mesmo. parece que ganhei a nossa aposta


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Abr 2012 às 19:36)

Céu quase todo encoberto, muito escuro a este e já aparecem as primeiras nuvens de chuva mas que por enqueanto nem vê-la.


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Abr 2012 às 20:17)

Céu muito escuro, ainda vai chover hoje.

Aviso:
Na zona de Águeda já chove!!!


----------



## aikkoset (1 Abr 2012 às 20:51)

Boa tarde a todos!
por cá um aguaceiro fraco a coisa de 20min. sigo com 17.5º


----------



## 1337 (1 Abr 2012 às 23:33)

ja avistei 2 raios ainda distantes, se não se dissipasse é que era bom


----------



## Snifa (1 Abr 2012 às 23:44)

1337 disse:


> ja avistei 2 raios ainda distantes, se não se dissipasse é que era bom



Avistei agora um clarão para E /ENE...elas andam aí... 

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *11.3 ºc *

tempª máxima : *18.0 ºc *

*Actual
*
tempº: 12.7 ºc 

Vento ENE: 8 Km/h

Pressão: 1008.4 hpa

Humidade: 91 %


----------



## 1337 (1 Abr 2012 às 23:47)

Snifa disse:


> Avistei agora um clarão para E /ENE...elas andam aí...
> 
> *Extremos de hoje
> *
> ...


Mais um, este ja consegui ouvir, se não vier ao menos ja ouvi o agradavel som da trovoada ao longe, o que já não ouvia desde novembro


----------



## Paula (1 Abr 2012 às 23:52)

Por Braga, desde o fim da tarde que o céu está nublado e bem carregado. Pingou uma vez ou outra, mas nada por aí além.
Como já tenho tudo fechado não posso ver se há animação lá fora, mas por enquanto ainda não ouvi nada e está tudo sossegado.


----------



## PauloSR (2 Abr 2012 às 00:05)

Boa noite,

Durante o dia, nada houve para relatar. Agora, desde as 23h que chove. Avistaram-se algum clarões, até há vinte minutos atrás sensivelmente.

Continuação


----------



## martinus (2 Abr 2012 às 00:12)

Está a chover em Braga! Pingas grossas de um aguaceiro fraco. Digno de se ver.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Abr 2012 às 00:30)

Neste momento a actividade convectiva concentra-se em duas regiões do continente: no Minho e Douro Litoral, progredindo do interior para o litoral, e novas células no barlavento do Algarve, progredindo de oeste para este. Em ambas as regiões temos aguaceiros e trovoadas.


----------



## 1337 (2 Abr 2012 às 00:51)

está a chover um pouco neste momento, a trovoada ja desapareceu


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Abr 2012 às 01:11)

Por aqui vai chovendo certinho, até é agradável de se ouvir e sentir o cheiro da terra molhada. 
Só resta mesmo esta chuvinha destas células em dissipação, visto que a trovoada já desapareceu à algum tempo.


----------



## João Soares (2 Abr 2012 às 01:12)

Começam a cair as primeiras pingas. São muito tímidas o que me leva a querer que não deverá passar muito disto.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (2 Abr 2012 às 01:23)

está a chover pouco neste momento por aqui.. já nao me lembrava o que era chuva  nestas semanas tem sido calor e incendios até dizer chega


----------



## Stinger (2 Abr 2012 às 03:33)

Incrivel que aqui no norte nao se passa nada , nos ultimos anos temos vindo a ver que todos os eventos se concentram na regiao litoral centro , perto da regiao de lisboa , e aqui no norte nada acontece , nada de chuva , nada de nada pura e simplesmente .

Como já um user disse , o sul é o norte e o norte é o sul nos ultimos anos !


----------



## Veterano (2 Abr 2012 às 08:49)

Bom dia. Noite calma pelo Porto, sem chuva nem trovoada. Por agora céu parcialmente encoberto, com 13,6º e vento fraco.


----------



## rfilipeg (2 Abr 2012 às 14:36)

Já há muito tempo que aqui não escrevia, mas tenho acompanhado sempre o fórum.

Bom o que é certo é que, parece que a trovoadas e chuva não querem nada com o Porto. Já não vejo chover bem à muito tempo. Então trovoadas já nem sei o que é isso. De um certo modo chega a ser frustrante, visto estar a ver os outros tópicos do Sul e do Centro e reparar que animação aí não para. Mas o que é certo, é que a falta de chuva aqui no litoral não é tanta como no sul e interior do país, mas já faz falta aqui qualquer coisita.

Mas pronto, temos de aguardar. Pelos vistos ainda não é neste evento que vamos levar com alguma coisa. 

Esperar...esperar. Quem espera sempre alcança!

Cumps,
rfilipeg


----------



## Paula (2 Abr 2012 às 18:20)

Aqui pelo litoral parece estar a passar tudo ao lado.
Mais um dia de céu pouco nublado, aumentando a nebulosidade pelo fim da manhã. Não pingou nada, a não ser ontem à noite e já depois das 22h. De referir o vento bem fresco que se fez sentir durante a tarde.

Espera-se por alguma animação nestes lados 

Actual: Céu nublado, com abertas. 16ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## PauloSR (2 Abr 2012 às 18:50)

Paula disse:


> Aqui pelo litoral parece estar a passar tudo ao lado.
> Mais um dia de céu pouco nublado, aumentando a nebulosidade pelo fim da manhã. Não pingou nada [...]



Boa Tarde,

Exacto... Nesta nossa zona não há nada de animação. Valha ao menos a chuva de ontem.

O dia amanheceu com nevoeiro, e depois acabou por limpar. A partir da hora do almoço, começaram a surgir as nuvens.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Abr 2012 às 20:03)

Começa a Chuviscar neste momento!!!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Abr 2012 às 21:25)

Boa noite,
De facto esteve um dia até bastante agradável, mas quanto à animação isto até dá sono. 
Dia marcado pela presença de algumas nuvens baixas e algum vento, com um fim de tarde algo fresco.


----------



## Paula (2 Abr 2012 às 22:26)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Boa noite,
> De facto esteve um dia até bastante agradável, mas quanto à animação isto até dá sono.
> Dia marcado pela presença de algumas nuvens baixas e algum vento, com um fim de tarde algo fresco.



Fim de tarde bem fresco, confirmo.
Por agora céu nublado, ela anda por aí


----------



## Stinger (3 Abr 2012 às 00:53)

Por aqui nada de nada como sempre


----------



## Veterano (3 Abr 2012 às 08:09)

Bom dia. Céu totalmente encoberto, alguma neblina e 13,7º. Para já, nada de chuva.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Abr 2012 às 10:11)

Bom dia

Depois da (des)animação destes dias, nada melhor que termos um dia que começa com céu muito nublado a encoberto, neblina, vento fraco e...mais nada.
Até arrepia este tempo chocho...
O que nos vale é que se não for até ao verão, teremos o outono e o inverno por nossa conta. (ai como é bom sonhar!)

*Tatual: 13,4ºC
Hr: 63%
Ponto condensação: 7,0ºC
Pressão: 1007 hPa (baixita mas chuva...nicles!)
Vento médio: 2,5 km\h
Rajada atual: 8,6 km\h de S​*
Precipitação nestes últimos dias "tempestuosos": 0,0 mm - umas pingas aqui e ali que nem a 0,01 mm chegaram.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Abr 2012 às 21:47)

Boa noite

Fantástico! Nada de novo desde a manhã...
Céu encoberto, vento fraco. E nada de chuva por incrível que pareça.

*Tmín: 11,6ºC (07.27h)
Tmáx: 16,9ºC (14.57h)
Precipitação: 0,0 mm

Tatual: 12,4ºC
Hr: 59%
Ponto condensação: 5,0ºC
Pressão: 1006 hPa (baixita mas chuva...nicles! Parte 2)
Vento médio: 1,4 km\h
Rajada atual: 2,2 km\h de SSO​*
Parece que a semana a seguir à PÁSCOA é mais propícia ao regresso da precipitação, aqui no litoral norte. É como que um vislumbre ténue de luz ao fundo do túnel muitoooooooo comprido...
Os modelos GFS e ECMWF parecem mais consistentes e a partir de 3ª feira poderemos assistir ao regresso da chuva, ainda que pouca. Até lá há possibilidade de alguns aguaceiros esporádicos para 5ª e 6ª.
É o que temos...


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Abr 2012 às 22:43)

Após ausência por motivos de trabalho cá estou novamente...e a verdade é uma, muita parra e pouca uva...nada de nada de precipitação, um pleno fracasso este episódio aqui no litoral...
Não convém desanimar que a meteorologia é uma caixa de surpresas e quando menos esperarmos a precipitação chegará
Dia bem fresco...Máxima de *16,8ºc* e mínima de *12,6ºc*...
Segue um ambiente fresco lá fora, actuais *13,6ºc* e *67%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Snifa (3 Abr 2012 às 23:18)

Boas noites, 

mais um dia "chocho", céu geralmente muito nublado, ambiente algo fresco e ausência de precipitação.. 

*Extremos de Hoje*

Tempª mínima: *11.5 ºc *

Tempª máxima : *15.2 ºc *


*Actual*

temp: 12.8 ºc 

Vento: NNW: 8 Km/h

Pressão: 1007.4 hpa

Humidade: 79%


----------



## Stinger (3 Abr 2012 às 23:45)

Repito o meu anterior post : Nada de nada 

Sim a meteorologia é uma caixinha de surpresas , mas nao para aqui para o norte 

Olha la no centro sul que vinha chuva e foram brindados com tudo , aqui é 0 !


----------



## jpmartins (4 Abr 2012 às 11:30)

Bom dia

Como se costuma dizer "o que é demais enjoa", sol e mais sol,  onde andas chuva 

Desde o dia 1 de Janeiro acumulei uns fantásticos 70.8mm, já estamos em Abril. Para qualquer uns dos meses seria pouco, quanto mais para três.

Neste momento o sol brilha, manhã mais fresca, neste momento 15.8ºC.


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Abr 2012 às 12:03)

Bom Dia!!!

Ceu Limpo com algum nevoeiro espalhado no ar que da a sensação de tempo fresco por aqui.
Os próximos dias irão ser muito frescos pelo que estou a ver.

Sigo com 14,1ºcC, 63% de Humidade Relativa, 1008,6hPa de Pressão Atmosférica e Vento moderado de.... ( não poderei dizer a direção porque acho que o cata vento não está bem posicionado).


----------



## CptRena (4 Abr 2012 às 12:14)

Miguel96 disse:


> [...] e Vento moderado de.... ( não poderei dizer a direção porque acho que o cata vento não está bem posicionado).



Deve de ser do quadrante Norte ou até NO. A Feira de Março está aí e com ela veio a nortada moderada 



Chuva é que não quer nada connosco e para comprovar deixo aqui duas imagens de satélite (IV (IM,I.P.) e Visivel (Sat24)). Obviamente passa-se algo neste Litoral 






© 2008 EUMETSAT/IM







© Sat24


----------



## João Soares (4 Abr 2012 às 13:56)

jpmartins disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Como se costuma dizer "o que é demais enjoa", sol e mais sol,  onde andas chuva
> 
> Desde o dia 1 de Janeiro acumulei uns fantásticos 70.8mm, já estamos em Abril. Para qualquer uns dos meses seria pouco, quanto mais para três.



Eu ainda nem aos 40 mm anuais atingi. 
Isto está dificil de acontecer alguma coisa interessante pelo nosso cantinho do Litoral Norte...


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Abr 2012 às 14:06)

Boa tarde,
De facto está muito mau para estes lados, a ver vamos o que nos reservam estes dias, pode ser que tenhamos alguma coisinha. 
Por aqui continua o mesmo do costume, algumas nuvens, por vezes a tapar o sol e algum vento, bem fresquinho.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Abr 2012 às 14:36)

Este post começa assim...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quero chuva!!!

Céu parcialmente nublado (50\50) e vento fraco.
Tempo um pouco fresco mas normal para a época.
Chuva?! Não sou ilusionista e não sei como a fazer...mas há-de aparecer!

*Tmín: 4,3ºC (07.38h)

Precipitação: 0,0 mm :P

Tatual: 17,2ºC
Hr: 34%
Ponto condensação: 5,0ºC
Pressão: 1005 hPa (baixita mas chuva...nicles! Parte 3)
Vento médio: 5,4 km\h
Rajada atual: 6,5 km\h de NO​*
Este post acaba assim...Uma SANTA E FELIZ PÁSCOA para todos!


----------



## Stinger (4 Abr 2012 às 15:19)

jpmartins disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Como se costuma dizer "o que é demais enjoa", sol e mais sol,  onde andas chuva
> 
> ...




70mm? aqui na regiao do porto duvido que chegue aos 30mm 

E mesmo estes 30mm devem ser do nevoeiro


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Abr 2012 às 23:16)

Boas Noites!!!!

Espero que não chova nos próximos dias  e espero que venha muito calor e sol, isto é para contrariar, porque talvez o litoral norte tenha sorte desta vez.


*Pedido:*

Venho por este meio informar a todos os seguidores aqui do Litoral Norte que o distrito de Aveiro, tem pouco utilizadores registados e muitos deles são de outros distritos aqui do litoral.
O Distrito de Aveiro é enorme e só tem pessoas a relatar o tempo de *Espinho, Argoncilhe(Stª Mª da Feira), Aveiro e Ílhavo *e os outros *15 concelhos* restantes nem uma pessoa, pois torna o nosso trabalho mais dificil e temos mais dificuldade em saber o tempo que se faz nos restantes concelhos. 

*Vou vos dar um exemplo:*
NUM DIA DE CHUVA OU TROVOADA, NÃO SABEMOS SE TROVEJA EM AROUCA, EM ANADIA, EM OLIVEIRA DE AZEMEIS ENTRE OUTROS MAIS E EM QUE DIRECÇÃO ESSAS NUVENS ESTÃO A DESLOCAR-SE  E SE A CHUVA OU TROVOADA É FORTE, É FRACA OU É MODERADA  .

Por isso gostava que as pessoas aderissem a este tópico principalmente com a contribuição de aumentar o número de pessoas que relatassem o tempo que faz na vossa localidade aqui no Litoral Norte principalmente do Distrito de Aveiro e dos seguintes concelhos: *AROUCA, CASTELO DE PAIVA, OLIVEIRA DE AZEMEIS, VALE DE CAMBRA, MEALHADA, ANADIA, ÁGUEDA E SEVER DO VOUGA*. Pois aqui neste distrito só 4 pessoas de 4 concelhos em 19 existentes é que escrevem aqui neste tópico, isto assim torna-se uma "seca" sempre os mesmos a comentar e da mesma localidade. Nós precisamos de expandir e encontrar novas pessoas de diferentes concelhos para aderir a este fórum porque hoje em dia é essencial.

PESSOAL SÓ PERDEM 5 MINUTOS A ESCREVER O TEMPO QUE SE FAZ NA VOSSA LOCALIDADE E TAMBÉM É BOM SABER O TEMPO QUE SE FAZ NOS OUTROS CONCELHOS, POR ISSO NAO SE ESQUEÇAM DE ADERIR.

Obrigada  e Boas Noites.


----------



## jpmartins (5 Abr 2012 às 00:49)

Boa noite

Sigo com 11.5ºC.


----------



## xes (5 Abr 2012 às 08:28)

Boas, a minha estação apesar de dizer Argoncilhe, esta em Grijó, ainda nao descubri como mudar o nome.

Mas ultimamente não tenho tido muito tempo util para me dedicar a isto, e uma coisa tambem é verdade, o tempo tem sido uma monotomia, esperemos melhores dias aqui para o Litoral Norte e acima de tudo mais interessantes.


----------



## Veterano (5 Abr 2012 às 08:42)

Bom dia. Regresso do frio, com 7,2º e céu com muitas nuvens, principalmente a oriente. Vento fraco.


----------



## filipe cunha (5 Abr 2012 às 08:54)

Miguel96 disse:


> Boas Noites!!!!
> 
> Espero que não chova nos próximos dias  e espero que venha muito calor e sol, isto é para contrariar, porque talvez o litoral norte tenha sorte desta vez.
> 
> ...



Boas
Aqui no distrito de Viana do Castelo acho que sou o unico, a mais nortenha
Acho que tenho que meter mais bicho...para novos aderentes...


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Abr 2012 às 10:49)

xes disse:


> Boas, a minha estação apesar de dizer Argoncilhe, esta em Grijó, ainda nao descubri como mudar o nome.
> 
> Mas ultimamente não tenho tido muito tempo util para me dedicar a isto, e uma coisa tambem é verdade, o tempo tem sido uma monotomia, esperemos melhores dias aqui para o Litoral Norte e acima de tudo mais interessantes.



Bom Dia Xes, também gostava de saber porque que é que não mudas o Argoncilhe daqui do fórum para Grijó, Vila Nova de Gaia e colocas a tua altitude e a distância da praia.

Neste momento:

Céu Pouco Nublado com bastantes nuvens, de madrugada esteve muito frio e a minima registada foi de* 7,1 ºC* ás 08:05h mas a esta hora ainda continua mas com a temperatura na ordem dos *10ºC*.

Sigo com *10,9 ºC*, *63%* de HR, Vento *fraco* a *moderado de Nordeste *e *1008,4 hPa *de Pressão.


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Abr 2012 às 12:59)

Boa Tarde!!!

Sigo com Céu Parcialmente Nublado, *12,8ºC*, Vento Moderado de Nordeste a *24 km/h,* *57%* de Humidade Relativa *1007,7 hPa*.

Aqui vos deixo algumas fotos do desenvolvimento da Célula a Este como mostra o radar do IM.

Este ( onde estão a desenvolver as células)
















Norte/Nordeste


----------



## CptRena (5 Abr 2012 às 13:36)

Boa tarde

Por estes lados está o céu nublado, algumas até com certo ar ameaçador, mas não passa disso para já. O vento continua moderado. À espera de aguaceiros...

T=13,5°C
HR=56%
W@24km/h
PA=1004,6hPa
IILHAVOG2


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Abr 2012 às 13:50)

Boa tarde

O céu encontra-se muito nublado e o vento tem sido fraco, ocasionalmente moderado, predominante de NNE.
Ainda pensei que o tempo hoje estaria fresco mas não...normal para a época

*Tmín: 4,8ºC (06.21h)

Atual
T: 13,7ºC
Hr: 36%
Ponto condensação: -1,0ºC
Pressão: 1004 hPa
Vento médio: 9,0 km\h
Rajada: 16,6 km\h de NNO​*


----------



## xes (5 Abr 2012 às 13:52)

Aqui reina a calmaria, apenas umas rajadas de vento fortes, até agora 29.4km/h

Vou sair agora mas deixo o pc ligado - http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IAVEIROA5


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Abr 2012 às 14:03)

Boa tarde, por aqui está bem interessante com várias nuvens ameaçadoras a Este, vamos lá ver no que dá.


----------



## CptRena (5 Abr 2012 às 14:05)

Boas novamente

Há ali a sudoeste algum desenvolvimento, por aquilo que se vê no radar do IM, mas ora aparece ora sume-se.
A célula a Este de Espinho mantém-se mais ou menos igual.

Cumprimentos


----------



## rfilipeg (5 Abr 2012 às 14:26)

Finalmente cúmulos a desenvolverem-se!! 

Está uma situação deveras engraçada. A oeste, para o mar, vesse núvens de grande desenvolvimento vertical que rumam para o sul. A Este igualmente se vêm cúmulos em fase de desenvolvimento a rumar para N/NE. Dá para verificar esta situação através do Sat24.


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Abr 2012 às 15:08)

Por aqui já pingou um bocadinho, e sim, de facto até está engraçado por estes lados, com belas formações verticais, mas mais interessante ainda no interior, com bastante actividade eléctrica.


----------



## rfilipeg (5 Abr 2012 às 15:09)

Muito escuro a Este do Porto neste preciso momento!


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Abr 2012 às 15:17)

Neste momento muita escuridão a Este de Espinho e grande desenvolvimento de células a Este principalmente.


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Abr 2012 às 15:23)

*Aviso:*

Em Amarante esta a descarregar grandes quantidades de Chuva!!!!

Vejam aqui na Câmara de Amarante:

http://www.brisa.pt/PresentationLayer/homepageclientes.aspx?menuid=1


----------



## rfilipeg (5 Abr 2012 às 15:27)

Foto tirada à cerca de 10 mins. A Este a formarem-se muitas células convectivas.







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Abr 2012 às 15:30)

Boa tarde,

Dia bem mais fresco por aqui...e como já disseram anteriormente temos uns comulunimbus a desenvolverem-se bem mais para o interior...


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Abr 2012 às 15:43)

Céu Muito Nublado com Vento *Forte* de Norte/Nordeste a *31km/h*, *13,9ºC*, *59%* de HR e *1006,5*hPa.
As nuvens vindas de Este estão a dirigir-se para Oeste na minha direccção, neste momento muito escuro a Este e Sueste.

Fotos das 15:38h:


----------



## Stinger (5 Abr 2012 às 15:45)

Aqui já escureceu assim derrepente , e parece me que ouvi um trovao !!!!


----------



## Stinger (5 Abr 2012 às 15:53)

Trovoadaaaaaaaaaa finalmnete


----------



## jpmartins (5 Abr 2012 às 16:02)

Boa tarde

Por aqui tudo calmo, o sol vai brilhando entre nuvens 
Temp. atual 14.8ºC


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Abr 2012 às 16:06)

Céu muito Escuro a Nordeste e Este neste preciso momento.


----------



## Stinger (5 Abr 2012 às 16:11)

Mais um trovao e ja caiu umas pingas grossas


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Abr 2012 às 16:12)

Por aqui começa a escurecer bem...la mais para NE, Gerês e afins já acumula...na ultima hora 0,7mm no Cabril...


----------



## rfilipeg (5 Abr 2012 às 16:15)

Há instantos estava assim!










Uploaded with ImageShack.us


O escuro vai se aproximando. O vento é moderado a forde!


----------



## Stinger (5 Abr 2012 às 16:15)

Já chove 

Ao tempo que ja nao via a chuva a cair


----------



## Veterano (5 Abr 2012 às 16:18)

Pelo Aviz ainda tudo bem seco, mas para leste vê-se grande escuridão...


----------



## CptRena (5 Abr 2012 às 16:25)

Por estes lados apenas a noroestada moderada. Vêem-se as nuvens a passar. Chuva por aqui ainda nada a assinalar.
Pelo satélite e radar, o Grande Porto parece ter alguma animação.


----------



## Paula (5 Abr 2012 às 16:31)

Boa tarde.
Finalmente temos animação neste tópico! 
Por estes lados a coisa está negra, mas ainda não pingou. Não deve faltar muito. Trovoada, essa, para já nem sinal.
Vamos aguardar.


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Abr 2012 às 16:33)

Céu bastante escuro e bastante ameaçador.


----------



## rfilipeg (5 Abr 2012 às 16:38)

Trovoada!!


----------



## PauloSR (5 Abr 2012 às 16:43)

Boa tarde a todos,

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso, reina a pasmaceira. Até ao momento, tempo entediante. Ausência de chuva e de qualquer outro tipo de animação. Destaque para a queda abrupta da temperatura.

Mas vamos aguardar, que o dia ainda é uma criança  

Continuação


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Abr 2012 às 16:45)

Por aqui vê-se o céu bem escuro a sul, mas para já nada, a célula mais interessante que vejo neste momento está a oeste de mim, mas não penso que vá dar em alguma coisa.


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Abr 2012 às 16:48)

já perdi as esperanças que chova hoje, o céu continua carregado de nuvens muito escuras mas não vai descarregar eu sei que o litoral trás estas tréguas mas prontos. Desanimei.


----------



## tozequio (5 Abr 2012 às 16:52)

Por aqui chove com alguma intensidade


----------



## jpmartins (5 Abr 2012 às 16:52)

Mas que mal fiz eu ao céu, só quero umas pingas. Vou entrar em depressão
Chove a Sul, chove a Norte, a Este a Oeste e aqui


----------



## João Pedro (5 Abr 2012 às 16:56)

Céu carregado a este mas por aqui ainda nada...


----------



## tozequio (5 Abr 2012 às 16:57)

Agora autêntico dilúvio com trovoada à mistura. Por esta não esperava.


----------



## João Pedro (5 Abr 2012 às 17:02)

tozequio disse:


> Agora autêntico dilúvio com trovoada à mistura. Por esta não esperava.



Vejo-o da minha janela!


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Abr 2012 às 17:03)

aqui em espinho como sempre não vai chover, só cairam umas pingas mas ja parou e evaporaram rapidamente,


----------



## rfilipeg (5 Abr 2012 às 17:04)

UIIII Que Bomba!!

Caíu a uns 100 metros este raio!! OMG

Que susto!


----------



## João Pedro (5 Abr 2012 às 17:04)

Ena, ena! A trovoada chegou ao Porto!


----------



## Paula (5 Abr 2012 às 17:09)

A coisa continua assim, mas chover népias


----------



## xes (5 Abr 2012 às 17:10)

Boas aqui ja comecou a chover, e a temperatura a descer. Actualmente 8.6º


----------



## boneli (5 Abr 2012 às 17:23)

Aqui por Braga está tudo escuro..olho para Este e Oeste e precebe-se perfeitamente as nuvens a descarregar, mas aqui na cidade nada apesar de estar no quase quase..o pior é se fica só no quase.


----------



## ampa62 (5 Abr 2012 às 17:25)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui, em Cedofeita, uns trovões mas nada de chuva. Do lado de Gaia parece que chove.


----------



## João Soares (5 Abr 2012 às 17:30)

O céu está escuro como breu, no entanto ainda só caiu umas meras pinguinhas.
Vento fraco de SE.


----------



## tozequio (5 Abr 2012 às 17:32)

Aqui só agora a chuva mostra sinais de abrandar, mas continua muito escuro para E.

edit (17.34): falei muito cedo, volta a chover com intensidade


----------



## Skizzo (5 Abr 2012 às 17:38)

Por aqui não chove ainda, mas está escuro o céu.


----------



## João Pedro (5 Abr 2012 às 17:39)

Muita parra e pouca chuva... nem uma pinga!


----------



## Paula (5 Abr 2012 às 17:43)

Apercebi-me agora que os carros já levam com as primeiras pingas em cima, pois tenho ido à janela constantemente e não havia sinais de chuva ainda...

Destaco também o frio que está cada vez mais a fazer-se sentir.


----------



## ampa62 (5 Abr 2012 às 17:50)

Aqui em Cedofeita já chove, devagarinho...

Estão 12,5ºC (humidade 46%!).


----------



## boneli (5 Abr 2012 às 17:51)

As primeiras pingas a sério aqui por Braga a ver se é desta que acumula algo.


----------



## PauloSR (5 Abr 2012 às 17:53)

boneli disse:


> As primeiras pingas a sério aqui por Braga a ver se é desta que acumula algo.



Por aqui ainda nada... Destaco a sensação térmica desconfortável


----------



## Paula (5 Abr 2012 às 17:54)

Já chove (chover de gente )


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Abr 2012 às 18:00)

Que chuvada!!!!!

Nossa Nossa assim você me mata, mas pode continuar chuva.


----------



## rfilipeg (5 Abr 2012 às 18:04)

Aqui por Gondomar a trovoada já foi. Mas continua a chuver certinho!
Nota-se já a sensação de desconforto térmico.


----------



## Snifa (5 Abr 2012 às 18:12)

Boas, 

por aqui queda de granizo, ainda vi dois relâmpagos ao longe, mais logo coloco video..


----------



## Johnny (5 Abr 2012 às 18:12)

Aqui por Braga já chove há mais de 30 minutos, com a temperatura a baixar mt rapidamente para os 8º... e as pingas ao baterem no pára brisas, algumas, ainda sob a forma sólida!!!

Amanhã, por terras trasmontanas (Montalegre) espero ver algo branco...


----------



## João Soares (5 Abr 2012 às 18:15)

Ainda não aconteceu nada...


----------



## boneli (5 Abr 2012 às 18:21)

Johnny disse:


> Aqui por Braga já chove há mais de 30 minutos, com a temperatura a baixar mt rapidamente para os 8º... e as pingas ao baterem no pára brisas, algumas, ainda sob a forma sólida!!!
> 
> Amanhã, por terras trasmontanas (Montalegre) espero ver algo branco...





Confirmo..não sei a temperatura mas deve rondar os 7 ou 8 graus mas a sensação térmica é menor.
Voltou a chover e as pingas são grossas e frias.


----------



## Trapalhadas (5 Abr 2012 às 18:29)

João Soares disse:


> Ainda não aconteceu nada...



Estou exactamente como tu... acho que consigo contar umas... vá, 10 gotas de água no chão 

Incrível como passa tudo ao lado ou... até por cima! Chuva, aqui também somos gente!


----------



## PauloSR (5 Abr 2012 às 18:33)

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso começam a cair as primeiras pingas do dia


----------



## CptRena (5 Abr 2012 às 18:34)

Está a chover 
Finalmente a água faz-se à terra por estes lados 
(Acho que vai ser um bom aguaceiro)
1741Z:Já parou por agora

T=12,2°C
HR=63%
NNO@15,4km/h
QNH=1004hPa


----------



## PauloSR (5 Abr 2012 às 18:37)

Trapalhadas disse:


> Estou exactamente como tu... acho que consigo contar umas... vá, 10 gotas de água no chão
> 
> Incrível como passa tudo ao lado ou... até por cima! Chuva, aqui também somos gente!



Realmente por aqui também nada tem acontecido. Olhos no sat24 e ver tudo para as "outras bandas"... Vamos assistindo


----------



## Paula (5 Abr 2012 às 18:46)

Parou de chover.
O céu continua bem escuro e a temperatura anda agora na casa dos 11ºC.
Sensação térmica bastante desconfortável


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Abr 2012 às 18:51)

Boa tarde

*Está a chover...*
*Bolas, agora que tenho as limpezas da PÁSCOA feitas, o que vai ser de mim?! Tanto trabalho e agora tudo molhado e lamacento. Bolas!*



.
Começou há pouco a chover fraco a moderado.
Ena, até acumulei o meu 1º mm de precipitação desde há 1 mês. É incrível...
O vento soprou por vezes moderado mas agora tende a acalmar um pouco.
Vamos ver no que dá mas parece ser de pouca duração esta chuva. Mas é melhor que nada.

*Tmáx: 15,0ºC (14.11h)

Atual
T: 7,2ºC (descida interessante!)
Hr: 64%
Pressão: 1004 hPa
Ponto condensação: 1,0ºC
Vento médio: 0,0 km\h
Rajada: 13,0 km\h de NO​*


----------



## xes (5 Abr 2012 às 19:06)

Aqui rendeu 3.0mm nada mau.


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Abr 2012 às 19:17)

Boa tarde,

Aqui na zona do Hospital São João choveu ainda que timidamente, e ouviu-se uns bons rugidos, agora tudo bem calma...
Afinal uma bela surpresa esta tarde...


----------



## CptRena (5 Abr 2012 às 19:27)

Pelo Caramulo uns belos -0,1°C na estação do wunderground.com©

Por aqui, de volta à monotonia da passagem de nuvens. Foi de muito curta duração.

T=11,5°C
HR=67%
N@7,9km/h
Pr=1003,9hPa


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Abr 2012 às 19:56)

Em Amarante deve ter caido uma carga de granizo, nas camara da autoestrada A4 no site da brisa mostra tudo até as marcas dos pneus provocadas pela elevada acumulação de granizo.

Até agora ainda não acumuleu nada 0,0mm, apesar de ter chuviscado e ter dados um  pequeno aguaceiro.
Estou como o João Soares tanta nuvem, tanta nuvem e nada.
Sigo com 10,4ºC, 72% de F, vento fraco de NW e 1007,0 hPa.


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Abr 2012 às 20:03)

Grande aguaceiro cai agora com algum granizo, que saudades!


----------



## João Soares (5 Abr 2012 às 20:06)

Finalmente, cai o primeiro chuvisco(zinho)


----------



## Paula (5 Abr 2012 às 20:09)

Aguaceiro moderado, já dura há 5 minutos pelo menos


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Abr 2012 às 20:11)

Por aqui ainda a zeros...vão caindo umas pingas de vez em quando, mas a verdade é que com tantos cúmulos e alguns cumulunimbus era de se esperar mais...
Actuais *10,2ºc* e *70%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## GabKoost (5 Abr 2012 às 20:45)

Finalmente um período de chuva minimamente digno.

O som da chuva a cair soa-me quase que exótico! Já não me lembrava a que é que ele se assemelhava!

A ver se esta semana rende alguma coisa digna. O ano hidrológico está perdido mas ainda vamos a tempo de remediar alguma coisa a nível agrícola.


----------



## João Pedro (5 Abr 2012 às 20:59)

Finalmente um belo aguaceiro com algum granizo no Campo Alegre. Até os sinos da igreja badalaram em jeito de agradecimento!


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Abr 2012 às 21:08)

Nenhuma novidade por aqui...e não vejo sinais de "carregar"...*9,8ºc* e *72%* de humidade relativa...*0,0mm* acumulados ainda..


----------



## Fi (5 Abr 2012 às 21:26)

Boa noite.

Durante a tarde, caíram uns pingos e ouviram-se dois trovões ao longe.
Bastante frio 

Céu negro a Este. Caiu agora o primeiro aguaceiro por estes lados. E... eis que volta a chover.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Abr 2012 às 21:30)

Boa noite

Como esperado, a chuva foi de curta duração. Mas foi boa...qualquer coisa era bem vinda.
*Acumulei* na estação *2,1 mm de precipitação* (no programa "cumulus" apenas 2,0 mm) e no pluviómetro manual cerca de 2,5 mm.

Mantém-se o céu muito nublado (uma ou outra aberta) e vento agora fraco.


*Atual
T: 6,7ºC
Hr:714%
Pressão: 1005 hPa
Ponto condensação: 2,0ºC
Vento médio: 0,0 km\h
Rajada: 1,4 km\h de NO*​


----------



## filipe cunha (5 Abr 2012 às 21:53)

Por cá nada, mas as nuvens passaram por cá para o interior


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Abr 2012 às 22:09)

Neste momento Chuva fraca a moderada e alguns trovões de vez em quando.
A chuva já rendeu 0,4mm.


----------



## Snifa (5 Abr 2012 às 22:57)

Boas noites, 

por aqui acumulou cerca de *1.3 mm*, o aguaceiro de chuva com bastante granizo à mistura durou pouco tempo.

*Extremos de hoje *

tempº mínima: *4.9 ºc* 

tempª máxima: *13.1 ºc *


*Actual*


tempª 8.6 ºc 

Vento: SE: 10 Km/h

Pressão: 1007.8 hpa

Humidade: 81%

De momento não chove.

O video que fiz esta tarde, durante o aguaceiro de granizo, por em *720 p* para melhor detalhe:

[ame="http://youtu.be/LYK98dsZdT0"]http://youtu.be/LYK98dsZdT0[/ame]


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Abr 2012 às 23:16)

Bom vídeo Snifa, bom aguaceiro mas esta tarde foi tudo muito escasso...
Por agora já céu quase limpo, actuais *9,6ºc* e *69%* de humidade relativa...

A imagem seguinte do radar é elucidativa daquilo que decorreu durante a tarde, a zona de Gondomar e Valongo foram as mais animadas, infelizmente à medida que se aproximou da costa perdeu força...


----------



## CptRena (6 Abr 2012 às 00:27)

Boa noite

Já deu para ver uns flashes de relâmpagos e alguns ruídos de móveis a arrastar. Foi bem longe, mas já regalou os olhos com aqueles UVs extremos que penetram por todo o lado da casa.

Por agora segue bem fresco e com algumas células no atlântico aqui ao lado 

T=9,6°C
HR=78%
SE@0km/h
PA=1004,6hPa
Acumulou desde ontem: 2mm
IILHAVOG2

EMA,IM (Universidade de Aveiro) levava às 2200Z acumulado de 6,5mm


----------



## filipe cunha (6 Abr 2012 às 00:28)

Por cá tudo calmo e sereno...e muito frio


----------



## Estação SP (6 Abr 2012 às 01:15)

Chuva fraca por aqui neste momento acumulando: 0,2mm

Pluviosidade com granizo acumulada ontem: 2,0mm

*Dados Atuais:*
Tempertura: 7,3ºC
Humidade: 93%
Vento nulo de SE
Pressão atmosférica: 1008hPa (estável)


----------



## Stinger (6 Abr 2012 às 02:27)

Hoje já deu para consolar as vistas com trovoada , granizo , chuva etc .


Ainda fui á serra de santa justa e caia um granizo meio derretido que colava ao vidro , por momentos pensei que pudesse haver neve 


Via se nas estradas montes de detritos , garrafas e afins , saiu tudo das valetas para o pavimento ! A chuva la se encarregou de limpar os sitios todos do lixo que existia !

A poucas horas via se relampagos para os lados de gaia e mais a sul , de resto aqui esta ceu limpo !

que mais animaçao podemos esperar ??


abcs


----------



## xes (6 Abr 2012 às 10:43)

Boas, esta madrugada acumulei uns 1.0mm


----------



## Minho (6 Abr 2012 às 11:28)

Por Melgaço, pouca precipitação (0,2mm) mas ainda assim o suficiente para uma pequena camada de neve acima dos 900/1000 metros.

Mínima 3.6ºC. Neste momento 7.2ºC.


----------



## filipe cunha (6 Abr 2012 às 11:57)

Por cá nada de chuva...


----------



## filipe cunha (6 Abr 2012 às 12:52)

Umas gotas agora....


----------



## CptRena (6 Abr 2012 às 15:37)

Boas

Durante a noite ainda ocorreram alguns aguaceiros que totalizaram num acumulado de 5,3mm desde a meia-noite (local).

Agora o céu encontra-se com alguma nebulosidade

T=16,9°C
HR=53%
O@8,7km/h
PA=1006hPa


----------



## 1337 (6 Abr 2012 às 16:04)

Chuva moderada finalmente


----------



## Iuri (6 Abr 2012 às 16:10)

Chuva persistente e gelada em Ponte de Lima. Óptima para as terras e, na vila, para o areal.


----------



## 1337 (6 Abr 2012 às 16:17)

Iuri disse:


> Chuva persistente e gelada em Ponte de Lima. Óptima para as terras e, na vila, para o areal.



Sim tu sabes tou a ver . Já estava farto da poeira que vinha do areal, as ruas estão agora com pó de pinheiro misturado na água, como é bom ve.la de volta . Não estou em casa para dizer quantos graus estão mas está muito frio


----------



## MarioCabral (6 Abr 2012 às 16:49)

Meu caros companheiros,

Esta madrugada fui acordado eram 5h30 pelos "tambores" que aqui chegaram...e depois fui a chover até às 8h em regime de aguaceiros...acumulados *3,2mm*...que fartote

Segue o céu nublado mas sem grandes ameaças, actuais *13,8ºc* e *65%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## filipe cunha (6 Abr 2012 às 17:27)

Por cá nem mexeu o pluviometro


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Abr 2012 às 22:20)

Boa noite, por Braga tive alguns aguaceiros, alguns com pingas bem grossas mas sempre de curta duração que nem chegaram para regar nada.
De resto o dia foi marcado principalmente pelo frio.
Neste momento o céu está menos nublado e a lua vai espreitando timidamente entre as nuvens altas.


----------



## Paula (6 Abr 2012 às 22:26)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Boa noite, por Braga tive alguns aguaceiros, alguns com pingas bem grossas mas sempre de curta duração que nem chegaram para regar nada.
> De resto o dia foi marcado principalmente pelo frio.
> Neste momento o céu está menos nublado e a lua vai espreitando timidamente entre as nuvens altas.



Pois... o mal do dia de hoje, só mesmo alguns aguaceiros apenas durante a tarde.
Estive bem perto do Bom Jesus durante a tarde e lá em cima sentia-se bem o frio 
 Por agora tudo calmo, céu algo nublado e bastante frio


----------



## ELJICUATRO (6 Abr 2012 às 23:44)

Minho disse:


> Por Melgaço, pouca precipitação (0,2mm) mas ainda assim o suficiente para uma pequena camada de neve acima dos 900/1000 metros.
> 
> Mínima 3.6ºC. Neste momento 7.2ºC.



Boa noite Caro Colega, tive esta tarde na Serra Da Cabreira e apanhei neve acima dos 850m (acumulação acima dos 1100m). Amanhã (Sábado) veremos as acumulações de neve na várias serras do norte se houver boa visibilidade!!!!

Video Youtube:  




 

Bom fim de semana e feliz Páscoa a todos os colegas do fórum....

Cmps.


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Abr 2012 às 01:10)

Neste momento vai chuviscando, já há cerca de 10 minutos que começou, soa mesmo bem.


----------



## Stinger (7 Abr 2012 às 02:01)

Por aqui começou a chover timidamente


----------



## GabKoost (7 Abr 2012 às 05:50)

Noite de chuva miuda constante. Pouca acumulação mas de extrema importância para a vegetação superficial.

Quantos aos lençois friáticos, eventos desses nada lhes valem.


----------



## filipe cunha (7 Abr 2012 às 08:02)

Bem por cá a noite só deu 0,9mm


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Abr 2012 às 10:48)

Bom dia

Chuva fraca\chuvisco tem sido a tónica esta manhã.
O acumulado é baixinho mas é bem vindo
Tempo fresco mas dentro do normal para a época.
O vento tem sido fraco.

*Dados atuais:*


----------



## Minho (7 Abr 2012 às 13:05)

Manhã sem precipitação. Durante a noite de aguaceiros deu para acumular 2,6mm. 

Neste momento, céu encoberto e 10,2ºC


----------



## João Soares (7 Abr 2012 às 13:40)

Boa Tarde! 

Durante a noite, acumulou *1.3 mm*.

Por agora, céu muito nublado e vento fraco de OSO.


----------



## 1337 (7 Abr 2012 às 14:03)

boas, ontem acumulei 3 mm certinhos, durante a madrugada tambem foi chuviscando e acumulei mais uns mm. agora ceu nublado com algum sol


----------



## Paula (7 Abr 2012 às 22:25)

Boa noite. O dia hoje foi de aguaceiros logo de manhã bem cedo.
O resto do dia foi de céu nublado e bem frio aqui por estas bandas 

Por agora, céu parcialmente nublado e temperatura a rondar os 8ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Abr 2012 às 06:49)

Bom dia

Hoje e amanhã o "bom tempo" é certo. Mas o melhor será certamente o regresso da chuva para 3ª feira - é o verdadeiro BOM TEMPO...
O céu encontra-se limpo, o vento fraco e existe alguma neblina nos vales.
Tudo muito bom para a saída do *Compasso* ou *Visita Pascal*:





Desejo para todos vós uma *SANTA E FELIZ PÁSCOA*


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Abr 2012 às 14:30)

Boa tarde e boa Páscoa,

Por aqui um belo dia de sol, céu praticamente limpo e temperaturas amenas...Esperemos que tal como a Páscoa foi abençoada com sol, esta semana sejamos abençoados com boas acumulações...

Sigo com actuais *16,9ºc* e *62%* de humidade relativa...a madrugada foi húmida e com a mínima de *7,1ºc*...


----------



## CptRena (8 Abr 2012 às 14:58)

Boa tarde

Por aqui o dia segue soalheiro mas com alguma neblina (o céu esbranquiçado; especialmente no horizonte).
De manhã o vento esteve calmo, começando a tomar mais velocidade a partir do meio-dia (hora local).

Agora a estação (LaCrosse WS2357) mais perto indica:

T=16,9°C
HR=64%
O@22,7km/h
PA=1015hPa

Cumprimentos


----------



## Snifa (8 Abr 2012 às 21:52)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje *

tempª mínima : *5.6 ºc *

tempª máxima : *18.4 ºc *

*Actual*

tempª 12.0 ºc 

Vento: NW: 4 Km/h

Pressão:1017.4 hpa

Humidade: 76%

Dia de céu geralmente limpo, fresco de manhã e agradável durante a tarde.

No passado dia 6/04 acumulei *5.3 mm* que é o dia mais chuvoso do mês até ao momento, ontem acumulei *0.8 mm*, a ver se chove um pouco mais nos próximos dias.. que bem é preciso


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Abr 2012 às 17:38)

Boa tarde,

Dia semelhante ao anterior, mas de ressalvar que já se nota alguma nebulosidade a oeste, talvez seja já um prenuncio do que serão os próximos dias...

Mínima de *8,3ºc* e máxima de *17,7ºc*...sigo com actuais *14,6ºc* e *76%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## boneli (9 Abr 2012 às 17:41)

MarioCabral disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Dia semelhante ao anterior, mas de ressalvar que já se nota alguma nebulosidade a oeste, talvez seja já um prenuncio do que serão os próximos dias...
> 
> Mínima de *8,3ºc* e máxima de *17,7ºc*...sigo com actuais *14,6ºc* e *76%* de humidade relativa...




Tudo indica que assim será...é tão bem vinda esta chuva.


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Abr 2012 às 18:28)

Aqui esta uma foto representativa da situação...


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Abr 2012 às 20:07)

Céu muito nublado, esta madrugada conto já com precipitação que será moderada no inicio da manhã...que boas notícias 

Actuais *12,5ºc*,* 81%* de humidade relativa e pressão atmosférica em queda...


----------



## CptRena (9 Abr 2012 às 20:23)

Por aqui o céu esteve limpo ou quase limpo até por volta das 1700 locais para depois começar a encobrir encontrando-se neste momento muito nublado.

O Sat24 e radar do IM mostra algumas células ali na zona de Leiria (offtopic)






©Sat24





© 2008 IM

Agora aguarda-se a chegada da frente fria que, pela imagem de radar parece bem compacta sobre o golfo da biscaia. Veremos como chega às nossas terras.





©Sat24

Agora:

T=13,8°C
HR=79%
NO@14,3km/h
PA=1006hPa (queda aproximadamente linear desde a meia-noite com 1014hPa)


----------



## Paula (9 Abr 2012 às 21:01)

Boa noite.
O dia hoje foi de céu praticamente limpo e temperatura a chegar bem perto dos 22ºC (com uma mínima bem baixa). Mais uma vez contamos com vento moderado mais para o final da manhã até há bem pouco tempo.

Amanhã, como já foi referido, teremos a nossa amiga chuva de volta (primeiro moderadamente e depois, pelo que entendi, em regime de aguaceiros). 

Actual: Céu com nuvens dispersas e vento fraco. 

12.7ºC
HR: 54%


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Abr 2012 às 21:13)

Paula disse:


> Boa noite.
> O dia hoje foi de céu praticamente limpo e temperatura a chegar bem perto dos 22ºC (com uma mínima bem baixa). Mais uma vez contamos com vento moderado mais para o final da manhã até há bem pouco tempo.
> 
> Amanhã, como já foi referido, teremos a nossa amiga chuva de volta (primeiro moderadamente e depois, pelo que entendi, em regime de aguaceiros).
> ...



Sim, há partida temos chuva moderada até perto da hora do almoço...depois há tarde será mais chuvisco que outra coisa...mesmo assim estou curioso por ver as acumulações durante a parte da manhã...entre os 6 e os 10mm aposto eu...


----------



## Snifa (9 Abr 2012 às 23:04)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *6.8 ºc *

tempª máxima: *18.3 ºc *

*Actual*

temp: 11.3 ºc 

Vento WNW: 12 Km/h

Pressão: 1009.4

Humidade: 88 %

Dia de céu geralmente limpo, aumento de nebulosidade ao fim do dia.


----------



## martinus (9 Abr 2012 às 23:44)

Espero por ti

O som suave, cadenciado
Como passos que anunciam a chegada
O teu respirar, húmido, e o toque
Quente ou frio, quem sabe? Amada!
Espero por ti cada dia
Ninguém sabe se virás ou não
A tua presença gera a vida
Faz florir o meu chão
Água embriagada, sumo ardente
da tua uva
Espero até chegares
Capricho da natureza
Devaneio do homem
Chuva!

(2012-04-09)


----------



## CptRena (9 Abr 2012 às 23:59)

Boas

Estamos "todos" aqui no litoral norte à espera da prometida. Será que é desta que há chuva com c grande!? E que regue o interior também, que bem precisa.





© 2008 EUMETSAT/IM


O efeito orográfico nota-se bem nesta imagem de radar 





© 2008 IM


A precipitação frontal está a chegar à Galiza


----------



## ELJICUATRO (10 Abr 2012 às 00:26)

CptRena disse:


> Boas
> 
> Estamos "todos" aqui no litoral norte à espera da prometida. Será que é desta que há chuva com c grande!? E que regue o interior também, que bem precisa.
> 
> ...



Boa noite CptRena,

De facto já se avista a aproximação de precipitação frontal à costa galega de acordo com as últimas infos do radar doppler da Coruña.  Dentro de algumas horitas já temos por cá baile (Venha ela que já está tudo preparado no Alto e Baixo Minho).   

Estou a contar com (10mm de precip) só para esta Terça-Feira na cidade de Braga (O que não é muito mas no contexto de crise já não é mau de todo!!!).

A ver se fica abaixo ou acima desse valor razoável.

Boa noite a todos os colegas do fórum.....


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Abr 2012 às 00:59)

Boa noite,

Para já tudo bem calmo, mantém-se a temperatura nos *12,5ºc* e humidade relativa nos *72%*...
Daqui a uma ou duas horas o alto Minho já devo começar a acumular...


----------



## GabKoost (10 Abr 2012 às 03:24)

Começa a chover timidamente! Mais cedo do que previa!


----------



## DMartins (10 Abr 2012 às 07:48)

Bom dia.

Chove certinho agora.

Vento fraco, por vezes moderado.

*11.1º*


----------



## xes (10 Abr 2012 às 08:29)

Aqui tambem choveu de madrugada, agora chove mais. Não sei quanto, não estou em casa.


----------



## Veterano (10 Abr 2012 às 08:44)

Bom dia. A chuva já fez a sua aparição por estes lados, mas de forma tímida: só a espaços cai um aguaceiro mais forte.

  Registo 12,3º, com vento fraco de sudoeste.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Abr 2012 às 09:15)

*martinus*, mas que lindo poema.

```
Espero por ti

O som suave, cadenciado
Como passos que anunciam a chegada
O teu respirar, húmido, e o toque
Quente ou frio, quem sabe? Amada!
Espero por ti cada dia
Ninguém sabe se virás ou não
A tua presença gera a vida
Faz florir o meu chão
Água embriagada, sumo ardente
da tua uva
Espero até chegares
Capricho da natureza
Devaneio do homem
Chuva!

(2012-04-09)
```
  Até os homens choram...

Chove fraco a moderamente, acompanhada de vento fraco a moderado mas constante. Era disto que precisávamos, sem dúvida. E que não fique por aqui esta semana.
Esta chuva que cai mas não engrossa rios e aquíferos, é no entanto boa para preparar a terra se a seguir mais chuva vier.
Oxalá que sim, que venha mais por aí...

Aqui por Paços de Ferreira já levo cerca de *8,4 mm* de precipitação. Se chegar aos 10 mm já me contento com este episódio. E se mais cair...melhor!

*Atual
T: 11,2ºC
Hr: 90%
Ponto condensação: 10,0ºC
Pressão: 1005 hPa
Vento médio: 14,8 km\h
Rajada: 26,2 km\h de SO (é a direcção de vento ideal para acumulados maiores)​*
EDIT: 09.42h, estou contente. Já acumulei 11,4 mm...


----------



## Paula (10 Abr 2012 às 10:12)

Bom dia.
Manhã de chuva, finalmente! Desde o começo da manhã que o vento se faz sentir, fraco a moderado.
Ontem à noite o céu já se apresentava bastante nublado, isto já depois das 23h.

Por agora a chuva é fraca, tal como o vento. Não sei ao certo o acumulado.
Venha ela


----------



## CptRena (10 Abr 2012 às 12:37)

Bom dia

Por estes lados, está a ser fraquinho, principalmente aqui junto à costa. Mais para dentro, para os lados de Águeda os udómetros registam 1 mm superior a Aveiro e do mesmo modo estes últimos registam 1 mm superior à Gafanha da Nazaré.

Na minha terra, as estradas estão molhadas, mas a chuva tem sido fraca com vento fraco e algumas rajadas moderadasq.

Algures, por outras bandas, houveram acumulações mais generosas.
Agora é esperar o pós-frontal e o novo evento daqui a uns dias, se calhar.


----------



## João Soares (10 Abr 2012 às 12:40)

Durante a noite e manhã acumulei *4.2 mm*.

Por agora, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco a moderado de O.


----------



## 1337 (10 Abr 2012 às 13:58)

Por cá acumulei 8.5 mm, nada mau


----------



## Paula (10 Abr 2012 às 14:19)

A esta hora está tudo mais 'parado'.
A chuva já não cai desde cerca das 11h da manhã, mas o vento tem vindo quase sempre a soprar moderado.


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Abr 2012 às 14:29)

Boa tarde.
Por aqui choveu bem, em especial de manhã, já não sabia o que era ouvir a chuva dentro do carro, maravilha. 
Por agora o céu apresenta-se com boas abertas e está algum vento.


----------



## Snifa (10 Abr 2012 às 15:08)

Boas tarde, 

por aqui *8 mm* acumulados até ao momento, ficou dentro das minhas expectativas para esta frente..


----------



## CptRena (10 Abr 2012 às 15:29)

Boas

Não sei o que se passou com o udómetro na UA que apenas registou 1,3mm enquanto que o da Davis na UA registou 2,2mm e o da estação AveiroSul registou 2,3mm. Só se foi uma situação muito localizada. Vou investigar mais a ver se obtenho os dados de precipitação para o dia de hoje da estação da UA que fica mesmo ao lado da do IM.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Abr 2012 às 17:59)

Boa tarde

A chuva já parou. Algumas pingas isoladas durante a tarde mas que não aumentam o acumulado do dia. Mas não tenho queixa, até porque os *14,5 mm* que caíram até ao momento são de facto interessantes
O tempo está algo fresco mas suportável.
O vento é fraco, ocasionalmente moderado. Pela manhã soprou moderado com rajadas arrastando a chuva.

*Extremos
Tmín: 9,7ºC (03.38h)
Tmáx: 14,9ºC (15.11h)
Vento médio máx: 24,8 km\h (09.04h)
Rajada máxima: 36,0 km\h de NO
Acum. precipitação: 14,5 mm

Atual
T: 12,6ºC
Hr: 50%
Ponto condensação: 3,0ºC
Pressão: 1009 hPa
Vento médio: 5,0 km\h
Rajada: 18,0 km\h de O​*






 Como o povo (deste fórum) gosta deste tempo


----------



## xes (10 Abr 2012 às 18:13)

Boa tarde

Consegui acumular 7.5mm bem bom


----------



## Paula (10 Abr 2012 às 19:06)

Boa tarde.
Tarde com algumas abertas, muito vento (moderado) e sem chuva, tirando uma ou outra pinga 

Por agora o sol fugiu e parace que vem aí coisa 

Cenário há momentos:


----------



## filipe cunha (10 Abr 2012 às 22:19)

Por cá acumulou 5,7mm


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Abr 2012 às 10:34)

Bom dia

O dia começou já com precipitação, fraca certamente, mas a prometer "engrossar" lá mais para tarde.
Por agora parou de chover e o acumulado é de *1,3 mm*.
O vento é fraco de SO.

*Atual
T: 11,7ºC
Hr: 75%
Ponto condensação: 7,0ºC
Pressão: 1013 hPa
Vento médio: 4,3 km\h
Rajada: 11,9 km\h de SO​*


----------



## Paula (11 Abr 2012 às 13:19)

Boa tarde.
Depois de uma manhã com um ou outro aguaceiro, neste momento começa a chover fraco. Ao contrário de ontem o vento sopra, também ele, fraco.


----------



## 1337 (11 Abr 2012 às 13:58)

acabei o dia de ontem com 9.5 mm. neste momento ceu muito nublado com periudos de chuva fraca


----------



## CptRena (11 Abr 2012 às 15:32)

Boas

Oh pah!, vocês estão com mais sorte do que eu. Por aqui tem sido um fiasco. É só vê-las a passar negras e formosas, mas a atmosfera é uma "agarrada" e não deixa cair nada por aqui. Só umas pinguitas aqui e ali que não molham nem o tolo. 
O céu está nublado e o vento fraco.

T=16,4°C
HR=66%
S@3,2km/h
PA=1009hPa


----------



## João Soares (11 Abr 2012 às 18:52)

Boa Tarde! 

Chove miudinho mas ainda não acumulei nada.
O vento vai soprando moderadamente de SO.

Este mês segue com *5.4 mm*


----------



## filipe cunha (11 Abr 2012 às 19:00)

Hoje já acumulou 4,8mm


----------



## João Soares (11 Abr 2012 às 19:58)

João Soares disse:


> Boa Tarde!
> 
> Chove miudinho mas ainda não acumulei nada.
> O vento vai soprando moderadamente de SO.
> ...



E continua a chover, com um rain rate de 4.8 mm/h.
Sigo com *2.1 mm*.


----------



## filipe cunha (11 Abr 2012 às 20:41)

Por cá já parou, acumulou hoje 6,6mm


----------



## CptRena (11 Abr 2012 às 20:46)

Agora cai um aguaceiro com algumas rajadas de vento mais veloz. A estrada já molhou às 18:00 e volta a molhar agora 

T=13,3°C
HR=82%
SSE@13km/h
PA=1006hPa


----------



## Estação SP (11 Abr 2012 às 20:58)

Já cai aqui a chuva  parece que vai continuar...

Dados Atuais:
Temperatura: 12,5ºC
Humidade: 93%
Vento: 8,6km/h de SW
Rajada: 21,6km/h
Pluviosidade acumulada: 1,7mm


----------



## João Soares (11 Abr 2012 às 21:40)

Continua a chover muito fraquinho. Acumulado desde às 00h: *4.3 mm*


----------



## Snifa (11 Abr 2012 às 21:40)

Boas noites, 

por aqui *9.4 mm* acumulados até ao momento, a chover sempre certinho desde o fim da tarde, 

um video de há momentos ( por 720p )


[ame="http://youtu.be/zXbToRcWn7U"]http://youtu.be/zXbToRcWn7U[/ame]


Ahhhhh.... que rica chuvinha... os solos agradecem ...... 

*Extremos de hoje*

tempª mínima: *9.8 ºc *

tempª máxima : *13.2 ºc* 

*Actual*

temp: 10.6 ºc 

Vento WNW: 14Km/h

Pressão: 1008.5 hpa

Humidade: 95 %

Durante o dia ocorreram alguns aguaceiros muito curtos e fracos, só começou a chover de forma mais persistente a partir do fim da tarde...


----------



## xes (11 Abr 2012 às 21:42)

Boa noite,

Aqui continua a chover, hoje já acumulei uns 5.7mm


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Abr 2012 às 23:07)

Boa noite

Parece que o grosso da precipitação já passou, restando agora a possibilidade de aguaceiros fracos entre o resto da noite e o dia de amanhã.
Tivemos períodos de chuva ora fraca, ora moderada.
Não foi muita mas foi muito bem vinda...
O *acumulado* foi até ao momento de *11,7 mm*, o que juntando aos *14,5 mm de ontem* é um bem precioso para as terras sequiosas.
Tivemos períodos de vento moderado, variando de SSO a OSO mas agora é fraco de O.

Dados:


----------



## João Soares (12 Abr 2012 às 12:21)

Boa Tarde! 

O acumulado de ontem, foi de *4.3 mm*.
Durante a noite, ainda acumulei *1.0 mm*.

Sigo com *10.7 mm* este mês.


----------



## CptRena (12 Abr 2012 às 17:31)

Boa tarde

Ontem à noite ainda caiu uma boa quantidade de água por estes lados. A maior parte entre as 2100 e as 2200 (hora local).

Acumulado de 11 Abril 2012

Gafanha da Nazare=8,2mm (Esta EM está offline desde as 22:33 de ontem)
AVEIROSUL=7,9mm
Davis na UA=8,6mm
EMA IM na UA=9,9mm


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Abr 2012 às 19:42)

Bom fim de tarde

Dia mais calmo e com precipitação fraca apenas de madrugada.
A salientar o vento de NO que tem sido constante e um pouco desagradável, com algumas rajadas.

Dados:


----------



## Estação SP (12 Abr 2012 às 22:04)

Temperatura mínima: 11,6ºC
Temperatura máxima: 16,2ºC
Rajada máxima foi de 49,7km/h.

Aveiro:
Rajada máxima registada na Davis(AVEIROSUL) de 59,5km/h.


----------



## jpmartins (13 Abr 2012 às 00:22)

Boa noite
Dia muito ventoso por aqui, rajada max. 71.9km/h


----------



## Stinger (13 Abr 2012 às 15:13)

Já pinga por aqui


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Abr 2012 às 18:04)

Bom fim de tarde, bom final de semana e, já agora, um bom fim de semana

O dia começou pouco nublado mas ao final da manhã, pelas 11h, já chuviscava.
Durante a a tarde a chuva foi persistente mas fraca o que permitiu acumular *2,3 mm* de precipitação.
*Pode ser pouco, mas certamente e pela cadência é muito boa para as terras.* Mais ainda se a chuva se tornar moderada como se espera, estas horas são importantes para preparar a infiltração das chuvas.
O vento é fraco a moderada com algumas rajadas de OSO a ONO.

*Atual

T: 10,2ºC
Hr: 81%
Ponto condensação: 7,0ºC
Pressão: 1014 hPa
Vento médio: 9,7 km\h
Rajada: 16,9 km\h de OSO
Precipitação acumulada: 2,3 mm*​


----------



## João Soares (13 Abr 2012 às 19:21)

Boa Tarde! 

Ontem, acumulei *1.0 mm*.

Hoje, chove fraco por enquanto a espera que venha mais. No entanto, sigo com *1.1 mm*


----------



## Paula (13 Abr 2012 às 20:19)

Boa noite.
Só começou a pingar por volta das 11h, e fraco. A chuva foi essencialmente "tocada a vento", como a minha mãe costuma dizer 

O IM (mais para o Litoral Norte) previa precipitação por vezes forte, o que não aconteceu, por estas bandas. 


Por agora vento moderado (tal como toda a tarde) e céu muito nublado.


----------



## filipe cunha (13 Abr 2012 às 21:46)

Por cá hoje já acumulou 3.0mm


----------



## Minho (13 Abr 2012 às 21:57)

Por Melgaço, à semelhança do litoral norte, dia invernoso, com a máxima a ficar-se pelos 12,9ºC.

Neste momento registo 9,1ºC e um total 11 mm desde as 00h.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (13 Abr 2012 às 22:58)

Paula disse:


> Boa noite.
> Só começou a pingar por volta das 11h, e fraco. A chuva foi essencialmente "tocada a vento", como a minha mãe costuma dizer
> 
> O IM (mais para o Litoral Norte) previa precipitação por vezes forte, o que não aconteceu, por estas bandas.
> ...



Boa noite Paula,

Como sabemos o IM actualizou o seus aviso (Amarelo) as 17H47 para Braga (Períodos de Chuva Forte) e vento forte de NW nas terras altas.

Pelas últimas imagens do radar da Corunha (21H45 UTC - 22H45 Hora Local) já podemos ver praticamente toda a Galiza a levar com a abençoada chuva. Destaca-se algumas zonas galegas a levar actualmente com chuva moderada-forte. 

Aqui pela Vertente Sul de Braga já notamos um aumento ponctual da intensidade da precipitação (Bom sinal). Esta madrugada promete uma acumulação generosa na região do Minho!!!

Pressão Atmosférica: 1010hPa (Em queda)
H.R: 87%
Temp: 10.9ºC


----------



## João Soares (13 Abr 2012 às 23:05)

Começou a chover moderado. O rain rate máximo foi de *47.0 mm/h*
Sigo com *6.4 mm* acumulados, hoje.


----------



## CptRena (13 Abr 2012 às 23:56)

Boa noite

Dia de Inverno hoje. Há muito que não chuvia assim. Todo o dia o céu apresentou-se maioritariamente nublado e choveu desde manhã cedo e continua a chover nesta altura.

Já existe uma acumulação razoável de precipitação desde as 00:00 (local) e agora é esperar pela prevista que há-de cair durante as próximas horas.


----------



## boneli (14 Abr 2012 às 00:43)

Boa noite.

Chove certinho e com alguma intenssidade.


----------



## João Soares (14 Abr 2012 às 01:16)

O dia 13.Abril terminou com *6.4 mm*

--

Por agora, chove certinho, e tenho acumulado *3.1 mm*
O vento sopra moderado com rajada máxima de *37 kmh*.


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Abr 2012 às 01:41)

Boa noite (madrugada)

O dia de 6ª feira terminou com aumento da intensidade da precipitação, sendo por esta hora moderada, por vezes forte.
O vento é moderado com rajadas de OSO.
A *precipitação de 6ª feira* fixou-se em *11,7 mm*.
Entretanto *desde as 00h* já acumulei *10,4 mm*. Bem bom!

Dados de há 10 minutos:






*02.10h:* O acumulado é agora de *14,7 mm*


----------



## Snifa (14 Abr 2012 às 10:05)

Bons dias, 

noite com chuva por vezes forte ao princípio da madrugada, neste momento céu com abertas e regime de aguaceiros. ( rain rate máximo *100.4 mm/h* às  02:10 h)

Acumulados *15.0 mm* desde as 0 horas até ao momento. 

*Actual*

tempª 10.1 ºc ( mínima até ao momento *8.8 ºc *)

Vento WNW: 24 Km/h

Pressão: 1010.2 hpa

Humidade: 89%

Abril segue com *46.2 mm* acumulados até ao momento, já ultrapassou o total de Janeiro/2012.


----------



## Snifa (14 Abr 2012 às 11:58)

Forte chuvada abate-se por aqui neste momento!


----------



## Paula (14 Abr 2012 às 12:04)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa noite Paula,
> 
> Como sabemos o IM actualizou o seus aviso (Amarelo) as 17H47 para Braga (Períodos de Chuva Forte) e vento forte de NW nas terras altas.
> 
> ...




Sim ELJICUATRO, realmente verifiquei que a chuva se intensificou por estes lados, mas bem depois das 22h.

Por agora, depois de alguns aguaceiros moderados a fortes, está tudo mais calmo e chove fraco


----------



## Snifa (14 Abr 2012 às 12:09)

Boa chuvada,

sigo com *17.0 mm* acumulados até ao momento, ainda chove,  mas mais fraco..

Foto do aguaceiro quando se aproximava:






Hoje devo atingir os *600 mm* para este ano hidrológico...bastante abaixo do normal para aqui...para esta altura do ano..


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Abr 2012 às 12:34)

Bom dia e boa tarde


A noite foi chuvosa q.b. Bem que era preciso
Os solos foram bem preparados para este episódio de precipitação e, assim, a maior parte ficou no solo.
O vento soprou moderado a forte, principalmente no início da madrugada. Agora um pouquinho mais calmo, mas deverá aumentar de intensidade com o rodar para norte do mesmo ao longo da tarde\noite e deverá levar a algum arrefecimento (pelo menos é o que penso que acontecerá).
Vamos tendo agora alguns aguaceiros mas fracos.
A *precipitação acumulada* é de *24,1 mm* até ao momento, o que junto com os 11,7 mm de ontem perfaz 35,8 mm nas últimas 24h.

*Atual

T: 13,4ºC
Hr: 54%
Ponto condensação: 5,0ºC
Pressão: 1011 hPa
Vento médio: 11,5 km\h de ONO
Rajada atual: 28,1 km\h de ONO​*


----------



## xes (14 Abr 2012 às 12:49)

Boa tarde

Hoje a madrugada e manha foram bastante animadas, consegui acumular 16.8mm e uma rajada de vento de 41.8km/h


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Abr 2012 às 13:09)

Por cá mais um aguaceiro moderado a forte que está a terminar. O Rain Rate (intensidade) máximo foi precisamente neste aguaceiro com 53,8 mm\h.
Esta chuvada foi acompanhada de *granizo*.
O *Acumulado* subiu de 24,1 mm para *28,4 mm*. E assim lá se vai compondo o panorama.
Pelo que vi no radar da meteogalicia, Temos agora poucas células no mar. Mas há sempre a possibilidade de formação de uma ou outra célula maior
O vento começa timidamente a rodar para N.
A temperatura sofreu um "trambolhão" para *9,8ºC*.


----------



## João Soares (14 Abr 2012 às 13:29)

Boa Tarde! 

Acumulado: *11.4 mm*

Céu pouco nublado e vento moderado de NO.

Este mês sigo com *28.4 mm*;
E a precipitação anual de 2012 é de *68.4 mm*


----------



## Snifa (14 Abr 2012 às 13:47)

Mais um aguaceiro que se abate por aqui neste momento!


----------



## 1337 (14 Abr 2012 às 14:03)

o dia de ontem acumulei 19 mm certos, vamosla ver a quanto chega hoje, pois o que choveu de madrugada ainda foi bastante, pena que já não hajam celulas e já não estou a contar nada para a tarde..


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Abr 2012 às 14:05)

João Soares disse:


> Boa Tarde!
> 
> Este mês sigo com *28.4 mm*;
> E a precipitação anual de 2012 é de *68.4 mm*


Boa tarde

Tens de facto valores baixos de precipitação. O facto de estares bem perto do mar não permite que tenhas mais precipitação.
O teu sensor não tem por perto paredes ou taludes ou, eventualmente, árvores?
Há quem tenha valores mais altos que os teus, mesmo estando perto do mar como estás, aqui na nossa região.

Por aqui tive mais um aguaceiro moderado de curta duração.
Incrementou o acumulado para 29,5 mm e 40,1 mm nas últimas 24h.
A isto chama-se uma bela rega. Venha mais na próxima semana...

Pelo radar da meteogalícia mais 2 células deverão entrar no litoral norte, penso que acima da Póvoa de Varzim.


----------



## João Soares (14 Abr 2012 às 15:21)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Tens de facto valores baixos de precipitação. O facto de estares bem perto do mar não permite que tenhas mais precipitação.
> O teu sensor não tem por perto paredes ou taludes ou, eventualmente, árvores?
> Há quem tenha valores mais altos que os teus, mesmo estando perto do mar como estás, aqui na nossa região.



Boa Tarde! 

O meu pulviómetro está em cima do telhado sem nenhum obstáculo pela frente.

Tirando o facto que chove bem às primeiras horas da madrugada, que foi quando registei acumulação, nas outras restantes horas o rain rate não passava dos 1.8 mm/h, daí não registar tanta acumulação.

Acabou de passar um aguaceiro perto daqui, pois só caíram umas pingas.

EDIT: Acabei de actualizar a assinatura. A precipitação anual estava com um erro. 67.3 mm é o valor correcto.


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Abr 2012 às 16:27)

A tarde está agora mais calma.
No radar observa-se que as barreiras de condensação (interior do Minho e Douro Litoral) são agora o pólo aglutinador da humidade. O litoral agora começa a ver a precipitação por um canudo.
Acumulei antes das 15h mais 1 mm e sigo com um acumulado de 30,5 mm.

Sobre o IM (instituto de meteorologia): 
- A região do Douro Litoral é aquela que se encontra mais pobre em termos de estações meteorológicas! Nem 1 estação disponível no interior, apenas a EMA do aeroporto e as Ruemas localizadas no interior da Cidade do Porto. É de facto de lamentar, observando-se nítidas diferenças entre o interior e o litoral.
Se alguém do IM vier cá e ler esta mensagem: *por favor, sirvam esta zona como a qualquer outra região do país!*


----------



## Veterano (14 Abr 2012 às 18:12)

Depois de uma manhã de aguaceiros, a tarde apresenta-se mais calma, mas com umas formações interessantes.


----------



## Paula (14 Abr 2012 às 18:54)

Começa neste momento a chover e o céu está medonho


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Abr 2012 às 19:37)

Boa tarde, 
De facto o céu esteve medonho, mas acabou por passar tudo ao lado, faço ideia come esteve para os lados do interior de Braga. 

Belo momento:


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Abr 2012 às 19:40)

Paula, essa célula está agora a chegar ao Vale do Sousa.
E onde passar promete...






Boas imagens veterano e Ruipedroo


P.S.: imagens tiradas com telele  e com uma "espécie" de panorama...


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Abr 2012 às 21:57)

Boa noite,

Após ausência por motivos maiores...cá estou de regresso...as novidades foram boas, diria até que está a ser melhor que o previsto...
Ontem estive em Montalegre e nem imaginem o temporal que por lá andava...
Aqui registo um acumulado diário de *13,6mm*...mensal de *35,1mm*.
Agora tudo mais clamo...actuais *10,6ºc* e *72%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Minho (15 Abr 2012 às 11:59)

Bom dia,

Continua o tempo invernoso com aguaceiros durante a madrugada e uma mínima de apenas 3,9ºC. O total de precipitação para o mês de Abril vai em 77mm.

Neste momento sigo com 9,7ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Paula (15 Abr 2012 às 15:20)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Boa tarde,
> De facto o céu esteve medonho, mas acabou por passar tudo ao lado, faço ideia come esteve para os lados do interior de Braga.
> 
> Belo momento:



Olá!
Rui não sei em que zona moras ou te encontravas ontem, mas o céu estava tão escuro como aqui 

Deixo aqui uma foto que tirei com o telmv ontem e só consegui passar agora para o pc - (peço dsc pela qualidade):










Há cerca de 15mints caiu um aguaceiro. Por agora céu nunblado com boas abertas e vento moderado.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Abr 2012 às 20:53)

Boa noite

O dia hoje foi bastante calmo, excepto em relação ao vento que se fez sentir de Norte, moderado com rajadas.
A sensação de frio é interessante para a época mas não é rara

Se precipitação houve (em Paços de Ferreira), não a observei por estar em trânsito por *terras de Cinfães* a visitar a *Serra de Montemuro*.
Observei a queda de *Neve em grãos (Snow grains)*, com temperaturas de +3ºC a +5ºC acima dos 1200 mts de altitude, isto entre as 16h e as 18h. Nas zonas abrigadas observei também  *granizo* que caiu ontem.
O vento era forte com rajadas dando uma sensação térmica que ainda não tinha sentido neste ano hidrológico. BRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!

*Granizo* que encontrei por lá:






*Neve em grãos* a cair:






Dados atuais e extremos de hoje:






22.59h: 8,5ºC de temperatura e 48% de Hr.


----------



## Snifa (15 Abr 2012 às 23:36)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de Hoje *

tempª mínima: *5.8 ºc* 

tempª máxima: *13.2 ºc *

Rajada máxima: *59 Km/h* de N às 10:37 h 


*Actual*

temp: 8.7 ºc 

Vento NNE: 18Km/h 

Pressão: 1023.4 hpa

Humidade: 74%

Dia de céu por vezes com periodos de nublado, bastante vento do quadrante norte. Cairam uns pingos esporádicos ao princípio da tarde.


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Abr 2012 às 01:09)

Boa noite.
Paula, também captas-te esse momento assustador como eu captei aqui em Merelim, as fotos mostram praticamente o mesmo cenário, bom registo. 

Tive um dia bastante ventoso e com bastantes nuvens, em especial de manhã e de tarde, mas o vento perdurou até ao final do dia, e quando o sol se foi ficou um griso. 

Neste momento destaca-se a brisa gelada que de vez em quando se faz sentir.


----------



## Veterano (16 Abr 2012 às 08:44)

Bom dia. Muito sol e algum frio (8,3º), ampliado pelo vento de noroeste, que já sopra com alguma intensidade.


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Abr 2012 às 19:00)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui tive um dia bem fresco, com bastantes nuvens a aparecerem perto da hora do almoço e com algum vento, que soprou principalmente durante a tarde. 
Neste momento continua a soprar o vento, mas mais fraquinho e há bastantes nuvens.


----------



## Paula (16 Abr 2012 às 19:46)

Boa tarde/noite.

Hoje foi dia de céu pouco nublado e vento moderado. A mínima esteve bem baixa e de manhã o vento era bem frio

Ao fim da manhã consegui captar estas belezas:














Peço desculpa pela qualidade.


----------



## boneli (17 Abr 2012 às 00:23)

Amanhã vem a nossa tão desejada chuva, que tanta falta faz. Era bom que até Domingo pelo menos aqui por Braga juntasse uns 30 mm. A terra continua a pedir chuva.


----------



## Veterano (17 Abr 2012 às 08:54)

Bom dia. Começa a chuviscar aqui pelo Porto, com céu encoberto e algum nevoeiro. Para já 10,4º.


----------



## Estação SP (17 Abr 2012 às 14:32)

Esta manhã tivemos por aqui uns chuviscos que acumulou 0,2mm

*Dados Atuais:*
Parcialmente Nublado

Temperatura: 16,7ºC
Humidade: 72%
Vento: 7,9km/h de W
Rajada: 13,0km/h
Pressão Atmosférica: 1020hPa (estável)


----------



## Paula (17 Abr 2012 às 16:16)

Boa tarde!
Dia de céu muito nublado e chuva fraca após o fim da manhã. Vento moderado.

Disseram-me que está a nevar em Vieira do Minho, alguém pode confirmar??


----------



## vitamos (17 Abr 2012 às 17:10)

Paula disse:


> Boa tarde!
> Dia de céu muito nublado e chuva fraca após o fim da manhã. Vento moderado.
> 
> Disseram-me que está a nevar em Vieira do Minho, alguém pode confirmar??



A cota de neve ronda nesta altura os 2000 metros pelo que é praticamente impossível tal estar a acontecer, mesmo nos pontos mais altos do concelho...


----------



## boneli (17 Abr 2012 às 19:27)

Paula disse:


> Boa tarde!
> Dia de céu muito nublado e chuva fraca após o fim da manhã. Vento moderado.
> 
> Disseram-me que está a nevar em Vieira do Minho, alguém pode confirmar??



Estive lá a tarde toda e nem na Cabreira quanto mais na Vila...mito


----------



## Paula (17 Abr 2012 às 21:19)

Pois, parece que foi tudo uma embrulhada de algumas pessoas de lá (que foi parar às redes sociais). Eu bem que disse que me parecia impossivel tal coisa acontecer.


----------



## filipe cunha (17 Abr 2012 às 21:36)

Por cá acumulou 1,8mm..


----------



## Snifa (17 Abr 2012 às 23:26)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *8.4 ºc *

tempº máxima: *14.0 ºc *

Precipitação: *3.8 mm*


*Actual
*
tempª: 8.7 ºc 

Vento: WNW: 12 Km/h

Pressão: 1019.6 hpa

Humidade: 93%

Dia de céu geralmente muito nublado, alguma chuva em especial durante a tarde.
Abril segue com *52 mm* acumulados, e com promessa de mais chuva para os próximos dias..


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Abr 2012 às 08:04)

BOM DIA!

Um bom dia por estes dias é um dia de chuva...e hoje é um desses dias.
Prevista chuva forte é uma boa previsão e se concretizada mais ainda. Esperemos que sem danos mas que venha ela, agora que as terras estão mais preparadas depois de vários dias de precipitação.
Algum vento moderado a forte será de esperar para hoje à tarde.

Ontem tive um total de 5,3 mm de precipitação.
Hoje já acumulei 1,0 mm e espero bem mais até ao final do dia.

Previsão IM 04.46h de 18-04-2012:

```
"Previsão para 4ª feira, 18 de abril de 2012

REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:
Céu muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva, mais frequente e intensa nas regiões a
norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela, em especial
no litoral.
Queda de neve acima dos 800/1000 metros, subindo a cota para
1400 metros durante o dia.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) de noroeste, tornando-se
moderado (25 a 35 km/h) de oeste a partir do início da manhã, e
moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) no litoral a partir da tarde.
Nas terras altas, o vento soprará forte a muito forte
(45 a 60 km/h) de noroeste, com rajadas até 85 km/h.
Descida da temperatura máxima, sendo mais significativa nas
regiões do interior."
```


----------



## boneli (18 Abr 2012 às 13:49)

Bom dia.

Aqui por Braga tem chuvido práticamente a  manhã toda. QUE RICO 
A ver vamos quanto vão ser as acomulações.


----------



## Veterano (18 Abr 2012 às 15:22)

Por Rio Tinto chove certinho!


----------



## João Soares (18 Abr 2012 às 16:15)

Boa Tarde! 

Ontem, dia 17.Abril, ainda cheguei a acumular *1.0 mm*.

--

Por agora, vai morrinhando, tendo acumulado até ao momento uns meros *3.3 mm*.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Abr 2012 às 17:41)

Bom fim de tarde

Neste momento tenho chuva moderada acompanhada de vento moderado com rajadas, aqui na *Chã de Ferreira*.
A precipitação apareceu por cá nas 1ªs horas da madrugada, tendo um intervalo a meio da manhã. Depois recomeçou a chover fraco a moderado até ao momento.
Ainda a cerca de 6 horas das 24h, o acumulado de precipitação deverá subir mais um pouco.
Até ao momento o *acumulado* cifra-se em *16,8 mm*.
Nada mau atendendo à cadência. As terras aproveitam a maior parte desta chuva!
Na imagem seguinte temos o acumulado das estações amadoras do litoral norte (FALTAM AQUI DA ZONA MAIS A SUL DO NOSSO CANTINHO [PEÇO DESCULPA PELO FACTO] QUE APRESENTAM ACUMULADOS INFERIORES A 2 MM), a vemos que a estação de MELGAÇO segue já com 45 mm - o Alto Minho deve ir com valores muito altos já...

Mais a norte e na Galiza há já estações que ultrapassaram os 80 mm







Por outro lado, no radar da Corunha (imagem das 17.20h) vemos que a Galiza e o Alto Minho tem uma imagem bem sugestiva da precipitação que tem caído por lá. Se aquela mancha descer mais um pouco também poderemos ser bafejados com abundância pluviosa...


----------



## ELJICUATRO (18 Abr 2012 às 17:45)

Boa tarde a todos,

Dados actuais:

Pressão (1008hPa) Em queda
Temp: 10.7ºC 
HR: 88%

Por estas bandas a chuva certinha é a tônica do dia (Estamos num dia verdadeiramente de Inverno em plena primavera).  (Por vezes precipitação moderada). 

Acho que os períodos de chuva por vezes forte e persistente ainda estão para chegar ao Minho durante a noite!!! Na região vizinha espanhola (Galiza) a chuva também está em plena acção.... Basta ver o radar da Corunha e os dados de resumo de hoje nessa região (Precipitação registada desde as 00H00 desta 4ªFeira):

Precipitación acumulada

Estación/Provincia:

A Lama (Pontevedra) >>> 41.0 mm 
A Coruña (Aeropuerto A Coruña) >>> 35.9 mm
As Pontes (A Coruña) >>> 34.0 mm
A Cañiza (Pontevedra) 33.2 mm
Beariz (Ourense) >>> 30.0 mm


----------



## Marcos André (18 Abr 2012 às 17:59)

Boas
Aqui o tempo é de inverno a fazer lembrar tardes de Invernos passados...
Mas a chuva é muito pouca e muito fraca... 0.5mm acumulados até agora.
O vento é moderado mas as vezes para... 
E estão 13ºC


----------



## filipe cunha (18 Abr 2012 às 18:10)

Por cá hoje já acumulou 9.3mm


----------



## PauloSR (18 Abr 2012 às 18:11)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Por estas bandas a chuva certinha é a tônica do dia (Estamos num dia verdadeiramente de Inverno em plena primavera).  (Por vezes precipitação moderada).



Boa tarde a todos,

Dia bem chuvoso pela Póvoa de Lanhoso, por vezes com chuva "bem" moderada, tal como o ELJICUATRO relatou... E com vento moderado durante a tarde.



ELJICUATRO disse:


> Acho que os períodos de chuva por vezes forte e persistente ainda estão para chegar ao Minho durante a noite!!!



Será que sim? 

Abraço a todos e boa continuação


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Abr 2012 às 18:12)

O *acumulado* aqui já subiu para os *20,1 mm*, o que quer dizer que começa agora a precipitação a ser mais forte e consistente.
Veremos até onde poderá ir, mas penso que a zona do Alto Minho é que será a mais atingida.

*Atual

T: 10,2ºC
Hr: 91%
Ponto condensação: 9,0ºC
Pressão: 1011 hPa
Vento médio: 7,9 km\h de O
Rajada: 19,8 km\h de O​*


----------



## Snifa (18 Abr 2012 às 18:27)

Chove com intensidade neste momento!


----------



## boneli (18 Abr 2012 às 18:40)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom fim de tarde
> 
> Neste momento tenho chuva moderada acompanhada de vento moderado com rajadas, aqui na *Chã de Ferreira*.
> A precipitação apareceu por cá nas 1ªs horas da madrugada, tendo um intervalo a meio da manhã. Depois recomeçou a chover fraco a moderado até ao momento.
> ...


----------



## João Pedro (18 Abr 2012 às 19:22)

Por aqui chove com alguma intensidade há cerca de hora e meia. Lindo de se ver!


----------



## GabKoost (18 Abr 2012 às 19:24)

Dia fantástico com chuva ininterrupta. Um verdadeiro milagre para as sequiosas terras.

Por estas bandas regista-se um acumulado de 20mm com tendência a crescer exponencialmente durante o resto do dia!


----------



## jpmartins (18 Abr 2012 às 19:37)

Por aqui a tarde foi prometendo, mas até agora só uns chuviscos


----------



## Paula (18 Abr 2012 às 20:49)

Por aqui esteve, como já foi dito, um valente dia de Inverno  Chuva quase todo o dia, com curtas paragens. Alternou entre moderada a forte, acompanhada de vento. 

Parece que as galochas e os casacos de Inverno estão aí para ficar durante mais algum tempo


----------



## xes (18 Abr 2012 às 22:11)

Boas 

Por aqui tenho 10.8mm e rajada de vento de 31.7km/h


----------



## filipe cunha (18 Abr 2012 às 22:18)

Por cá 13.8mm e a aumentar


----------



## Minho (18 Abr 2012 às 23:15)

Em Melgaço dia diluviano... 63mm desde as 00h


----------



## Snifa (18 Abr 2012 às 23:20)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempº mínima: *8.5 ºc *

tempº máxima : *10.9 ºc* 

Precipitação até ao momento: *16.0 mm*

*Actual*

temp: 10.2 ºc 

Vento W: 16 Km/h

Pressão: 1009.4 hpa

Humidade: 97%

Dia de céu nublado com chuva em especial a partir da tarde, sendo por vezes intensa por curtos periodos.

Abril segue com *68 mm* , em 18 dias  já leva mais chuva que Janeiro,Fevereiro e Março somados...


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Abr 2012 às 23:26)

Boa noite

O acumulado de precipitação é agora de *30,5 mm*.
Pela cadência que tem caído, esta chuva é muito boa para as ressequidas terras. Eu diria que melhor era impossível..
O vento tem sido moderado com rajadas, embora agora seja mais fraco - ocasionalmente sopra moderado.

O alto Minho teve uma belíssima rega, como o comprova o valor que Melgaço tem neste momento: 64,5 mm.


Minho disse:


> Em Melgaço dia diluviano... 63mm desde as 00h


Enquanto escrevia tu postaste...
Na vizinha Galiza há estações com valores ainda mais altos.


Deixo aqui um resumo de hoje:


----------



## PauloSR (19 Abr 2012 às 00:23)

Dia típico de inverno, embora que "falso"  Bastante chuva, caindo de forma intensa em diversos momentos do dia. 

Realço o facto de ás 22h30, ter avistado um clarão "perdido" a NE da Póvoa de Lanhoso, porém bastante longe...

De momento, ausência chuva. Apenas o vento vai "uivando" lá fora.

Boa noite a todos.


----------



## boneli (19 Abr 2012 às 00:56)

Depois de uma hora de interregno ela volta a cair...venha que faz falta.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (19 Abr 2012 às 01:05)

Ela voltou  chove certinho agora..


----------



## Stinger (19 Abr 2012 às 01:35)

Fantastico dia o de hoje !

Já tinha saudades de acordar e ouvir a chuvinha a bater na janela 

E depois sai cá fora ela sempre a cair certinha , batida a vento , e em todo o horizonte ver tudo cinza !!


Ao tempo que já nao via um dia destes . Prefiro estes que aguaceiros esporadicos


----------



## Veterano (19 Abr 2012 às 10:04)

Bom dia. Aguaceiros esporádicos e moderados, muitas nuvens a correr de oeste e 13,2º.


----------



## 1337 (19 Abr 2012 às 11:08)

Ontem acumulei 27.8 mm. Neste momento não chove com ceu com algumas nuvens.


----------



## João Soares (19 Abr 2012 às 13:19)

Boa Tarde! 

Ontem, acumulei *7.6 mm*.

--

Céu nublado e vento moderado de NO.
Durante a noite acumulei, *4.1 mm*


----------



## 1337 (19 Abr 2012 às 13:45)

João Soares disse:


> Boa Tarde!
> 
> Ontem, acumulei *7.6 mm*.
> 
> ...



realmente esse teu pluviometro não parece tar lá muito bem. acho que devias ter entre os 10 mm


----------



## João Soares (19 Abr 2012 às 14:23)

1337 disse:


> realmente esse teu pluviometro não parece tar lá muito bem. acho que devias ter entre os 10 mm



Não sei o porque de estarem tão excitados com o meu pulviómetro.
Se forem ver outras estação relativamente perto do mar, verão que tenho praticamente o mesmo que elas.

Canidelo: Ontem 7.6 mm / Hoje 4.1 mm
Lordelo do Ouro: Ontem 8.9 mm / Hoje 2.0 mm
Póvoa do Varzim: Ontem 5.3 mm / Hoje 1.0 mm

Entrando mais para o Interior:

Quinta da Lousa, Valongo: Ontem 11.7 mm / Hoje 4.6 mm
Recarei: Ontem 20.8 mm / Hoje 4.6 mm

(Estações que estão no Wunderground)


----------



## Aurélio (19 Abr 2012 às 14:48)

Por aquilo que tenho lido por aqui parece ser mais a região a norte do porto a ter alguma chuva....

Abaixo tem sido uma chuva fraca do estilo ... 1 mm, 2 mm, 3 mm !!

Relativamente ao resto do mês parece que o padrão se vai manter ....
Para aqui infelizmente parece que vou ter o 5º mês consecutivo com precipitação abaixo da média.
É muito provável que a região norte no final do mês passe a estar em seca fraca a moderada e toda a região sul fique em seca extrema !!


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Abr 2012 às 17:30)

Bom fim de tarde

Hoje o dia foi marcado por aguaceiros até ao final da manhã, ainda que alguns chuviscos marcassem "ponto" da parte da tarde - como neste preciso momento.
O *acumulado do dia* é de *10,4 mm*. Nada mau!
Quanto à media de precipitação para o mês de Abril, seguramente que a ultrapasso porque ronda os 120 mm (122 mm mais precisamente), e eu neste momento tenho um acumulado mensal de...de...de...119,9 mm!
O Sul nestas condições verá a seca agravar-se. Cá pelo litoral norte será um pouco atenuada, até porque os aquíferos não aumentarão, apenas a água à superfície estará mais disponível para a agricultura.
O tempo está fresco, com o vento fraco a moderado de ONO a dar uma sensação algo desagradável.

*Atual

T: 11,6ºC
Hr: 65%
Ponto condensação: 6,0ºC
Pressão: 1010 hPa
Vento médio: 10,8 km\h de ONO
Rajada: 19,8 km\h de ONO​*


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Abr 2012 às 17:33)

119mm


----------



## PauloSR (19 Abr 2012 às 17:44)

Boa tarde,

O dia foi marcado por inúmeros aguaceiros, tendo o sol marcando "ponto" em alguns períodos, por volta da hora do almoço. De notar ausência de vento.

Continuação a todos


----------



## Trapalhadas (19 Abr 2012 às 20:48)

Isso da região do Porto a ser a mais marcada pela chuva é um engano, e a estação do João Soares bem o comprova. 

Um aguaceiro ou outro no meio de "morrinha" mas nada de especial, Realmente junto à costa os valores de precipitação acumulado continuam baixos


----------



## trovoadas (19 Abr 2012 às 22:10)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom fim de tarde
> 
> Hoje o dia foi marcado por aguaceiros até ao final da manhã, ainda que alguns chuviscos marcassem "ponto" da parte da tarde - como neste preciso momento.
> O *acumulado do dia* é de *10,4 mm*. Nada mau!
> ...



Por aí já era bem precisa a chuva! No final de Abril o mapa de seca já se irá compor para algo mais real mas ainda assim fora da normalidade. É essencial que depois  os próximos 3 meses para não dizer o Verão todo seja algo húmido, para a região Norte ver os estragos minorados.
Por aqui já estamos habituados à secura e não será desta, ainda, que nos damos por vencidos


----------



## filipe cunha (19 Abr 2012 às 22:22)

Por cá hoje acumulou hoje 6,6mm ontem foram 15,00mm


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Abr 2012 às 23:33)

trovoadas disse:


> Por aqui já estamos habituados à secura e não será desta, ainda, que nos damos por vencidos



 Pensamento positivo!

Por aqui está a chover há pelo menos 2 a 3 horas, sempre fraco mas constante.
O acumulado é agora de 11,7 mm.
Temperatura atual: 10,2ºC.
O vento é fraco para já e rodou de ONO para OSO.


----------



## Snifa (19 Abr 2012 às 23:50)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje:
*
tempº mínima: *8.4 ºc* 

tempª máxima : *13.5 ºc *

Precipitação: *5.1 mm*

Actual:

temp: 10.6 ºc 

Vento W : 14 Km/h

Pressão: 1011.2 hpa

Humidade: 97%

Chove fraco neste momento.


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Abr 2012 às 00:08)

Boa noite, por aqui já chove há cerca de 10 minutos, ao início moderadamente, mas diminuiu logo de intensidade e tende a manter-se constante.


----------



## PauloSR (20 Abr 2012 às 00:11)

Boa noite,

De momento volta a chover "decentemente", depois de uma noite marcada por aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## Snifa (20 Abr 2012 às 00:13)

Por aqui também chove de forma certinha e constante!


----------



## GabKoost (20 Abr 2012 às 00:34)

Confirmo a boa rega que se tem abatido no Noroeste. Há 1 hora que chove de forma interessante! 

Bem vinda como sempre!


----------



## Snifa (20 Abr 2012 às 07:56)

Bons dias, 

noite com chuva acumulando até ao momento *8.0 mm*

*Actual*

temp: 11.2 ºc  ( mínima até ao momento *10.6 ºc* )

Vento: WNW: 22 Km/h

Pressão: 1011.3 hpa

Humidade: 98%

Ultrapassados os *80 mm* para este mês de Abril, sigo com *81.4 mm*  espero ultrapassar facilmente  os *100 mm* até ao fim do mês..


----------



## xes (20 Abr 2012 às 08:48)

Boas, 

Por aqui continua a chover, porem não é chuva forte, apenas uns aguaceiros, logo quando estiver em casa vejo a quantidade.

No geral acho que este mês ainda não cheguei nem perto dos 100mm


----------



## Veterano (20 Abr 2012 às 08:56)

Bom dia. Vai caindo uma morrinha, muito humidade no ar e 13,7º.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Abr 2012 às 10:02)

Bom dia

Por cá tivemos chuva moderada constante durante toda a noite.
Foi bom ouvir a chuva no telhado...estas são noites agradáveis. O som da chuva é sempre um prazer!
O acumulado de precipitação é de uns generosos *17,8 mm*.
O vento soprou moderado com rajadas durante a madrugada e agora é fraco a moderado.

*Tatual: 12,0ºC
Hr: 82%
Pressão: 1013 hPa​*


----------



## 1337 (20 Abr 2012 às 11:34)

o dia de ontem acumulei 9.4 mm. esta madrugada choveu bastante da meia noite ás 7 da manha


----------



## boneli (20 Abr 2012 às 12:27)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Por cá tivemos chuva moderada constante durante toda a noite.
> Foi bom ouvir a chuva no telhado...estas são noites agradáveis. O som da chuva é sempre um prazer!
> ...





Quanto é que já acumulas-te este mês de Abril?


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Abr 2012 às 16:58)

boneli disse:


> Quanto é que já acumulas-te este mês de Abril?


Neste momento o acumulado é de *140mm*.

Como ainda há perspectivas de mais precipitação veremos até onde irei.
Mas certo é que, com os meses anteriores tão secos, a seca ainda não irá arredar pé da zona. Os lençóis freáticos estão muito baixos e precisam de bastantes semanas de chuva para voltarem a encher.
Mas esta chuva tem sido preciosa, pois a água à superfície já é interessante, os rios já voltaram a correr a bom ritmo, e mesmo algumas minas com nascentes superficiais voltaram a "rebentar".
O meu poço está até bem composto e com uma reserva grande. Já tenho garantia que terei água para a rega da relva e restante terreno.

Neste momento o céu permanece muito nublado a encoberto. Promete alguns aguaceiros já que as nuvens estão médias-baixas e bastante escuras...o vento é fraco a moderado de ONO (por vezes OSO).

*Tatual: 15,1ºC
Hr: 63%
Ponto condensação: 8,0ºC
Pressão: 1015 hPa​*


----------



## xes (20 Abr 2012 às 21:17)

Boa noite

Hoje sigo com 8.7mm, o acumulado mensal é de 70mm, e continua a chover fraco.


----------



## filipe cunha (20 Abr 2012 às 21:19)

Ontem foram 7.5mm e hoje vai com 5.1mm...


----------



## João Soares (20 Abr 2012 às 21:32)

Chove fraco e o vento sopra fraco de SO.
Acumulado de hoje: *7.4 mm*


----------



## Snifa (20 Abr 2012 às 22:11)

Boas noites, 

chove certinho por aqui, sigo com *10.2 mm* acumulados até ao momento

*Extremos de hoje *

temp mínima: *10.6 ºc *

tempº máxima: *14.9 ºc *

*Actual*

tempª: 11.8 ºc 

Vento WSW: 10 Km/h

Pressão: 1014.8 hpa

Humidade: 98 %

Chuva contínua e persistente neste momento.


----------



## Snifa (20 Abr 2012 às 22:22)

Chove bem, *11.2 mm* acumulados e a somar.


----------



## Minho (20 Abr 2012 às 22:25)

Boa noite,

Por Melgaço o dia de hoje e ontem foram bem mais calmos no que refere à pluviosidade, tendo registado um total de 20mm nas últimas 48h.

O mês segue com um total de 167 mm.


----------



## Snifa (20 Abr 2012 às 23:10)

A chuva persiste, agora com bastante nevoeiro, sigo com *13.2 mm* acumulados


----------



## Estação SP (20 Abr 2012 às 23:38)

*Dados Atuais:*
Temperatura: *14,1ºC*
Humidade:* 95%*

Vento: *8,6km/h de WSW*
Rajada: *13,0km/h*

Pressão atmosférica: *1015hPa (estável)*

Pluviosidade acumulada: *6,0mm*


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Abr 2012 às 00:31)

Boa noite,
Por aqui vai chuviscando já há cerca de uma hora e está bem ameno.
Vamos lá ver se isto persiste um pouco para continuar a acumular.


----------



## GabKoost (21 Abr 2012 às 01:33)

Continua a chover, ora fraco, ora moderado.

Que riqueza de mês de Abril!


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Abr 2012 às 02:03)

Boa madrugada

*Ontem* terminei o dia com um acumulado de *24,1 mm*.
Neste momento continua a chover fraco mas contínuo, com vento fraco a moderado, e o acumulado é de *4,1 mm* desde as 0h.

*Tatual: 13,0ºC
Hr: 95%
Pressão: 1015 hPa​*
Bom fim de semana


----------



## filipe cunha (21 Abr 2012 às 07:52)

Ontem acumulou 7,5mm e hoje vai nos 3,6mm


----------



## filipe cunha (21 Abr 2012 às 09:46)

Certinho 5,1mm


----------



## Snifa (21 Abr 2012 às 12:03)

Bons dias, 

ontem acumulei *14.5 mm* 

hoje sigo já com *5.6 mm* e a chover certinho.

Abril segue com *93.7 mm* acumulados, e a prometer mais para os próximos dias..


----------



## 1337 (21 Abr 2012 às 14:25)

ontem acumulei 14.6 mm. de madrugada choveu bem e certinha mas agora está sol com algumas nuvens


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Abr 2012 às 15:10)

Boa tarde , 
Por aqui mais um dia com bastantes nuvens mas com boas abertas e com o sol bem mais atrevido que ontem. A temperatura está agradável e o vento sopra fraco, por vezes moderado.


----------



## Paula (21 Abr 2012 às 18:09)

Boa tarde.
Manhã de aguaceiros e algumas abertas e uma rica tarde de sol e céu algo nublado 

Este está a ser um bom mês, cá no Litoral Norte!


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Abr 2012 às 22:56)

Boa noite

Esta madrugada e início da manhã tivemos chuva fraca a moderada, mas contínua.
Como já tinha dito, a forma como a precipitação se tem dado é a ideal para a infiltração da mesma. Não sendo em regime convectivo, a precipitação é mais gradual e não escorre tanto.
Começa a compor-se o cenário para que não haja demasiado "stresse" hídrico nos próximos meses. 

O acumulado do dia é de 15,7 mm.
Sigo com um acumulado no mês de 161,1 mm. Já bem acima do normal...

Dados do dia e atuais:






Bom fim de semana


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Abr 2012 às 16:36)

Boa tarde,

Vim para ficar, semana muito complicada...Este mês de Abril está a fazer valer o ditado popular "Abril aguas mil..."
Hoje temos alguma trégua por aqui, ainda não choveu...mas já fez muitas caretas...
Actuais *14,9ºc* e *66%* de humidade relativa...já acumulados 65mm este mês de Abril


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Abr 2012 às 19:32)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui caíram umas pingas de manhã, mas quase nem molharam o chão.
De resto o céu esteve sempre preenchido de nuvens mas o sol já bem mais destemido. 
Destacou-se o vento fraco a moderado que refrescou bem a tarde.


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Abr 2012 às 19:52)

Mantém-se alguma nebulosidade, alguns cúmulos a pairar mas nada de fazer temer precipitação...actuais *12,5ºC* e *73%* de humidade relativa...amanhã estará de regresso a precipitação em principio...


----------



## GabKoost (23 Abr 2012 às 07:02)

Chuva fraca mas certinha há já mais de uma hora! Intereassantes valores se continuar a cair!


----------



## Snifa (23 Abr 2012 às 10:44)

Bons dias, 

por aqui noite com chuva acumulou até ao momento *5.8 mm*, e esta semana promete ser bem regada por aqui..

*Actual*

tempª: 11.9 ºc ( mínima até ao momento *9.8 ºc* )

Vento W: 22 Km/h

Pressão: 1016.9 hpa

Humidade: 91%


Abril segue com *99.5 mm* acumulados, está quase quase nos *100 mm* ...


----------



## Snifa (23 Abr 2012 às 12:27)

Começa a chover por aqui, *6.1 m* acumulados..


----------



## CptRena (23 Abr 2012 às 12:59)

Boas

Que bom que tem chovido por aqui também. Hoje não dei por ela a cair, mas agora vejo que já leva uma boa acumulação. Na LaCrosse da Gafanha da Nazaré, "aqui ao lado", leva: 5,6mm desde as 0000J.


----------



## PauloSR (23 Abr 2012 às 15:22)

Boa tarde,

Até ao momento, o dia tem sido calmo. Alguns aguaceiros fracos. 

Aproveito o momento também para relatar a queda de neve franca e sleet - a partir dos 1300m - ontem nas minas dos Carris (serra do Gerês) 

Continuação


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Abr 2012 às 19:05)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui também tive um dia calmo, com muitas nuvens e alguns aguaceiros sem importância, tirando este que caiu à pouco que foi mais persistente e acompanhado de algum vento.


----------



## filipe cunha (23 Abr 2012 às 21:36)

Por cá de madrugada rendeu 5,4mm.... e durante o dia mais nada


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Abr 2012 às 22:04)

Boa noite

Por cá, após a chuva da madrugada\início da manhã, tivemos alguns aguaceiros fracos, principalmente de tarde (mas sem acumulação neste período).
De resto notou-se o vento moderado com rajadas e o céu muito nublado constante.
O acumulado do dia foi de 7,4 mm

Dados atuais e de hoje:


----------



## Snifa (23 Abr 2012 às 23:10)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje*

tempª mínima: *9.7 ºc *

tempª máxima: *13.8 ºc *

Precipitação acumulada: *6.1 mm*

*Actual*

tempª: 10.0 ºc 

Vento: WNW: 13 Km/h

Pressão: 1018.9 hpa

Humidade: 94%


----------



## ELJICUATRO (23 Abr 2012 às 23:23)

Snifa disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> *Extremos de hoje*
> 
> ...





Boa noite Snifa,

Es capaz de totalizar 200mm este mês na tua zona !!!! Quem diria!!! Bem bom. Venha ela que já temos tudo preparado para a receber de braços abertos: abençoada chuvinha que tanta falta faz no nosso deserto......


----------



## Snifa (23 Abr 2012 às 23:39)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa noite Snifa,
> 
> Es capaz de totalizar 200mm este mês na tua zona !!!! Quem diria!!! Bem bom. Venha ela que já temos tudo preparado para a receber de braços abertos: abençoada chuvinha que tanta falta faz no nosso deserto......



Olá ELJICUATRO, eu conto acumular (talvez) entre uns 160/170 mm até fim do mês ,e se assim for já fico acima da média para Abril, não espero ultrapassar ou atingir os 200 mm, mas  se lá chegar melhor..

o importante é que chova bem por todo o lado,  de Norte a Sul, e de maneira que seja bem absorvida pelas terras e albufeiras,pois faz muita falta em todo o País..

vamos ver como correm as coisas.


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Abr 2012 às 00:51)

Boa noite,

Por aqui a madrugada e manhã de bastante chuva...acumulados *6,1mm*...depois embora fosse ameaçando nada mais acumulou...mesmo assim bem bom...
Actuais *10,7ºc* e *74%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## xes (24 Abr 2012 às 21:47)

Boas

Pessoal aqui do norte já estão todos a preparar as estações para o evento de amanha.

Deixo aqui o link da minha 

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IAVEIROA5

Este mês tenho acumulado de 82.5mm


----------



## Snifa (24 Abr 2012 às 23:06)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *7.9 ºc *

tempª máxima: *13.9 ºc *

*Actual
*
temp: 10.6 ºc 

Vento SW: 23 Km/h

Pressão: 1011.9 hpa ( a descer rapidamente )

Humidade: 92%

Céu encoberto, vai chovendo muito fraco, o vento está a aumentar cada vez mais de intensidade...


----------



## ELJICUATRO (24 Abr 2012 às 23:20)

Boa noite Caros Amigos,

No radar da Corunha, já há sinal de precipitação moderada perto da costa galega. Ela vem à caminho e o verdadeiro show vai começar no Minho dentro de poucas horas (a meio da madrugada)....  

http://www.meteogalicia.es/observacion/radar/radar.action?request_locale=gl

Pressão: 1010 HPa (Em queda)
H.R: 79% (aumentou)
Temp: 11.4ºC

Cmps.


----------



## filipe cunha (24 Abr 2012 às 23:27)

Por cá vou tendo ventos moderados a fortes de Sul e SE

A pressão tem caido...


----------



## Snifa (24 Abr 2012 às 23:33)

Acabei de ter uma rajada de *48 Km/h* de SSW.


----------



## camrov8 (25 Abr 2012 às 00:16)

promete ser o primeiro grande evento do ano


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Abr 2012 às 02:43)

Por aqui destaca-se o vento moderado a forte, chuva ainda não apareceu.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (25 Abr 2012 às 02:52)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Por aqui destaca-se o vento moderado a forte, chuva ainda não apareceu.




Boa noite Caro Vizinho,

De facto a chuva ainda não entrou em acção por Braga Sul. Destaca-se efectivamente a intensificação do vento (Rajadas por vezes bastante fortes de SW).

Tendo em conta a última actualização do radar da Corunha, a chuva (moderada-forte) já faz presença em alguns locais da Galiza (Pontevedra-Corunha).

Neste momento a precipitação está quase a entrar em Portugal (A guardia-Caminha) >>> http://www.meteogalicia.es/observacion/radar/radar.action?request_locale=gl

Braga prepara-se para receber a chuva dentro de poucas horitas (2-3 horas no máximo já cá canta no Baixo Minho) Venha ela que está tudo preparado.....

Fiquem bem


----------



## ELJICUATRO (25 Abr 2012 às 03:07)

Já há registos de rajadas de SW muito fortes na Galiza (Espanha):


http://www2.meteogalicia.es/NovoXeollador/xeohoxeN.asp


Punta Candieira regista rajada máxima de 142.9 km/h (Record desta noite)


----------



## GabKoost (25 Abr 2012 às 04:23)

Começou *AGORA* a chover por aqui!


----------



## Stinger (25 Abr 2012 às 04:39)

Estou á espera


----------



## GabKoost (25 Abr 2012 às 05:12)

Chuva grossa e constante, de moderada a forte há mais de meia hora!

Que riqueza!


----------



## GabKoost (25 Abr 2012 às 05:13)

Stinger disse:


> Estou á espera



Como anda isso por aí?


----------



## Stinger (25 Abr 2012 às 05:19)

Por aqui já chove embora timidamente , e vento tambem


----------



## Stinger (25 Abr 2012 às 05:50)

Já chove moderadamente


----------



## filipe cunha (25 Abr 2012 às 07:39)

Por cá já acumulou 8,4mm


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Abr 2012 às 08:51)

Por aqui acordei com uma valente ventania e alguma chuva, só que o vento parou após sucessivos períodos de chuva mais forte.


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Abr 2012 às 09:05)

Chuva torrencial neste momento.


----------



## GabKoost (25 Abr 2012 às 09:05)

Por cá começou pelas 4h30 a chover algo digno.

Pelas 5 da manhã até ao presente a chuva foi moderada a forte com algumas rajadas de vento moderadas.

Apesar do dilúvio continuo é evidente que as terras tem ainda grande capacidade de absorção. 

Pelos campos por onde passei agora de manhã não notei quaisquer tipo de charcos mesmo nos lameiros em que isso acontece anualmente.

Os riachos tem-se formado como o costume mas as vertentes de pedra de alguns valados, que costumam regurgitar água quando os lençóis estão compostos, ainda nem se fazem ver.

De facto, para quem anda atento aos pormenores, esta chuva não vem resolver problemas... mas que grande ajuda vai dar!!!

Até agora, as estações de Fraião Brg e Caldas das Taipas Gmr rondam os 30mm. Excelente!

Á hora que escrevo esta é a panorâmica padrão aqui da zona:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sr-tWwmC__w&feature=youtu.be


----------



## xes (25 Abr 2012 às 09:10)

Boas 

Por aqui chuva e vento forte, ja vou com 10.5mm


----------



## Snifa (25 Abr 2012 às 09:23)

Bons dias, 

e que grande temporal se abate por aqui neste momento!

*22.4 mm* acumulados e chuva forte!


Rain rate actual: *198.7 mm/h*

já escorre tudo água..

Abril segue com *122.2 mm*


----------



## Snifa (25 Abr 2012 às 09:41)

Campo do FCP  a ficar alagado com estas chuvadas torrenciais:








*25.0 mm* acumulados e continua a chuva


----------



## Snifa (25 Abr 2012 às 10:01)

Uma pequena amostra de como está o tempo aqui ( ver 720p ):


[ame="http://youtu.be/w2bwwV8jU94"]http://youtu.be/w2bwwV8jU94[/ame]



não deu para filmar mais , tive que fechar a janela


----------



## Snifa (25 Abr 2012 às 10:41)

A evolução da precipitação nas últimas horas na minha estação, só começou a chover depois das 05 h da manhã,notem a chuva fortíssima depois das 9 horas ( uma linha quase vertical ), em pouco tempo ( minutos ) cairam mais de *10 mm* de chuva:


----------



## jpmartins (25 Abr 2012 às 11:03)

Bom dia

Agora sim, começa a chover forte  7.1mm, até agora.
Rajada max. 50.0km/h.


----------



## Snifa (25 Abr 2012 às 11:04)

Atingi agora os *30.2 mm* , a chuva esta a ganhar intensidade neste momento, está a ficar escuro..


----------



## Snifa (25 Abr 2012 às 11:28)

*32 mm* acumulados e a chuva continua..


----------



## Minho (25 Abr 2012 às 11:32)

Bom dia,

Aí pelo Porto está um verdadeiro dilúvio...

Por Melgaço o maior destaque vai para a intensidade do vento. Registei uma rajada de 70,9 km/h às 03:25 h.

Acumulado até ao momento: 17,8mm
Temperatura mínima: 9,4ºC

Neste momento sigo com 10,0ºC


----------



## Veterano (25 Abr 2012 às 11:43)

Pelo Aviz, depois de muita chuva contínua, começa a amainar, já se consegue ver o mar.


----------



## rfilipeg (25 Abr 2012 às 12:14)

Neste momento não chove nem faz vento, tudo calmo. Tive pena não assistir ao temporal estava a dormir. 
Vamos ver o que o dia de hoje promete


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Abr 2012 às 13:03)

*Inundações, queda de árvores e de telhas na zona do Porto*


> Inundações de habitações, sarjetas entupidas, quedas de árvores e de telhas de casas foram alguns casos registados esta quarta-feira pelos Bombeiros Sapadores de Gaia e do Porto, devido à chuva intensa e intempérie durante a manhã.
> 
> Segundo os bombeiros de Gaia, a chuva intensa e o arrastamento de areias provocou o condicionado do trânsito automóvel na Estrada da Serra, estando elementos deste destacamento no local.
> 
> ...



Telhas ????


----------



## jpmartins (25 Abr 2012 às 14:59)

Por aqui a chuva continua, 18.3 mm


----------



## aikkoset (25 Abr 2012 às 15:40)

Boa tarde a todos
 Neste momento o Sol aparece por entre as nuvens, vento fraco a moderado de W. temp. 12.4ºC
 Durante a manhâ as estações amadoras mais proximas desponiveis no Wunderground registaram de precipitação 37.3mm em Medas, e 35.3mm Recarei desde 06.00 às 13.30.


----------



## Stinger (25 Abr 2012 às 16:06)

Choveu muito bem de manha , entretanto já esta ceu pouco nublado !


Com isto nao considero isto um evento , apenas uma mera chuvada forte de manha , de resto nao se passa nada a nao ser o vento que é forte .


Virá mais alguma coisa ou é so isto ?


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Abr 2012 às 16:30)

Por aqui também acumulei bastante...para já *27,7mm*...muito bom mesmo para uma horas...e parece-me que depois de uma boa aberta desde o final da manhã...voltam as chegar nuvens bem ameaçadoras...


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Abr 2012 às 17:32)

Stinger disse:


> ...*Com isto nao considero isto um evento* , apenas uma mera chuvada forte de manha , de resto nao se passa nada a nao ser o vento que é forte . Virá mais alguma coisa ou *é so isto* ?



Olá Stinger
De facto isto não é um evento...ao nível dos "normais" de inverno com mais de 50 mm de chuva e com ventos mais fortes que estes. Sem dúvida!
Mas não te esqueças que estamos a 25 de Abril, quase em Maio e depois de vários meses de seca.
Situações destas não são assim tão comuns (mas acontecem de tempos a tempos) e por isso é tão bom ver o vento por vezes forte e a chuva que caiu por vezes forte.
Se virá mais alguma coisa hoje? Não me parece, talvez alguns aguaceiros - a trovoada para já não é prevista, e o vento deverá amainar um pouco.
O que tivemos foi bom, talvez muito bom. E as terras agradecem.
Aquilo que temos neste mês de Abril é interessante, atendendo aos meses anteriores.
Se depois disto tivermos bom tempo, é aproveitar bem.
Acredito que no próximo outono\inverno teremos situações tão ao nosso gosto aqui no litoral norte: chuva, vento, eventualmente temporais tão ansiados por muitos. Sabendo que o clima tem fases cíclicas, é natural que situações dessas voltem a acontecer com frequência (ao contrário dos últimos anos...).
__________________

Por aqui levo um *acumulado de precipitação* de *43,2 mm*.
Esta precipitação foi acumulada entre as 05h e as 13h.
O vento tem soprado com rajadas por vezes fortes (mas longe de máximos)
O céu permanece muito nublado mas sem expectativa de precipitação a curto prazo.
O acumulado de precipitação do mês é de 211,6 mm...bem típico de um qualquer mês de inverno

*Atual

T: 12,6ºC
Hr: 59%
Ponto condensação: 5,0ºC
Pressão: 1003 hPa
Vento médio: 15,8 km\h de SO
Rajada atual: 28,4 km\h de SO​*


----------



## GabKoost (25 Abr 2012 às 19:18)

Trabalhei a noite toda e tive a oportunidade de ver a evolução do evento.

Durante o dia (que bom dormir com ela a cair..,) acordei algumas vezes com o barulho dos aguaceiros ocasionais. 

Desde que fui dormir (+-11h00) até agora cairam sensivelmente 10mm.

As estações mais próximas aponto para 37 e 48 mm.

Bastante bom. Veremos o que esta última semana nos consegue espremer!


----------



## João Soares (25 Abr 2012 às 20:36)

Boa Tarde / Boa Noite! 

Precipitação Acumulada: *30.7 mm*
Rain Rate máximo: *111.8 mm/h*


----------



## João Pedro (25 Abr 2012 às 21:09)

Depois de uma tarde praticamente seca, caiu agora, exactamente às 21:00, um belo e violento aguaceiro acompanhado de vento forte.


----------



## Snifa (25 Abr 2012 às 21:11)

Fortíssimo aguaceiro ocorreu há minutos por aqui, tinha algum granizo à mistura...as gotas de chuva não eram grandes eram gigantescas....  devem ter sido das maiores gotas  de chuva que alguma vez senti cair...

Sigo com *34.8 mm *acumulados


----------



## João Pedro (25 Abr 2012 às 21:31)

Confirmo! As gotas eram enormes. Parecia uma grande fonte dos leões!


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Abr 2012 às 22:54)

Boa noite,
Por aqui tive um dia muito chuvoso e ventoso, para além da chuvada que caiu de madrugada e manhã também choveu bem de tarde mas já sobre forma de aguaceiros, alguns deles bem fortes. 
Por agora mantêm-se a calma, céu com boas abertas e a lua bem visível.


----------



## martinus (25 Abr 2012 às 23:35)

Chuva fraca em Braga. Exactamente conforme a previsão do FreeMeteo para esta noite. Sei que aqui é de bom tom desvalorizar o FreeMeteo, mas hoje apetece-me nadar contra a corrente.


----------



## boneli (25 Abr 2012 às 23:58)

Depois de uma tarde calma a chuva voltou ao final da tarde em forma de aguaceiros. Interessante a temperatura atual aqui por Braga que no meu carro é de 8º...quanto muito 9º porque o termómetro do carro costuma a estar certo!


----------



## GabKoost (26 Abr 2012 às 00:04)

boneli disse:


> Depois de uma tarde calma a chuva voltou ao final da tarde em forma de aguaceiros. Interessante a temperatura atual aqui por Braga que no meu carro é de 8º...quanto muito 9º porque o termómetro do carro costuma a estar certo!



Confirmo que está de facto bastante frio.

Acabei de chegar à zona da Falperra e além de uma chuvinha fraca e ocasional, comentei com um colega que este frio parece de uma noite de Janeiro.

O dia fechou com cerca de 40mm, talvez um pouco mais tendo em conta as estações mais próximas.


----------



## Minho (26 Abr 2012 às 00:21)

Boa noite.

Por Melgaço este episódio deixou até ao momento 22mm e vento forte com uma rajada de 70,9 km/h. O mês de Abril totaliza *205 mm*.

A noite segue verdadeiramente invernosa com 7,8ºC  pontuada por alguns aguaceiros.


----------



## boneli (26 Abr 2012 às 00:34)

Aristocrata disse:


> Olá Stinger
> De facto isto não é um evento...ao nível dos "normais" de inverno com mais de 50 mm de chuva e com ventos mais fortes que estes. Sem dúvida!
> Mas não te esqueças que estamos a 25 de Abril, quase em Maio e depois de vários meses de seca.
> Situações destas não são assim tão comuns (mas acontecem de tempos a tempos) e por isso é tão bom ver o vento por vezes forte e a chuva que caiu por vezes forte.
> ...



Este mês já acumulas-te 211 mm?
Já é consideravél tendo em conta que nos meses passados pouco chuveu


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Abr 2012 às 00:36)

Boa noite

Terminei o dia de ontem com 44,2 mm de precipitação.

Neste momento cai um aguaceiro moderado com algum granizo à mistura.
Entretanto já acumulei os 1ºs mm de hoje, mais concretamente 3,3 mm (Rain Rate de 23,9 mm\h)

*Atual

T: 8,5ºC
Hr: 77%
Ponto condensação: 5,0ºC
Pressão: 1004 hPa
Vento médio: 9,7 km\h de SO
Rajada atual: 21,2 km\h de OSO​*
-----------------


boneli disse:


> Este mês já acumulas-te 211 mm?
> Já é considerável tendo em conta que nos meses passados pouco choveu


Sem dúvida...E já tenho um acumulado de 215,9 mm no mês.
Depois de tanta seca, é "saudável" ter estes valores, ainda mais à "porta" do verão.


----------



## Stinger (26 Abr 2012 às 00:59)

Aguaceiro moderado e persistente


----------



## GabKoost (26 Abr 2012 às 07:11)

O dia começa muito frio para a época e com alguns aguaceiros curtos mas intensos.

A noite esta foi igualmente fria mas, ao contrário do que estava à espera, muito seca.

Apenas um pequeno episódio de 5 minutos onde chveu intensamente com granizo á mistura. Para além disso, um ou outro pequeno aguaceiro.

Desde a meia noite 4mm acumulados.


----------



## 1337 (26 Abr 2012 às 11:13)

Ontem acumulei 32.6 mm


----------



## Snifa (26 Abr 2012 às 11:27)

Bons dias, 

ontem ainda fui aos *35.0 mm* acumulados. 

*Extremos de ontem*

tempª mínima: *9.4ºc *

tempº máxima: *14.0 ºc *

Rajada máxima: *68 Km /h* de SSW  às 07:52 h


*Actual*

tempª: 11.8 ºc ( mínima *8.9 ºc* até ao momento)

Vento: SSE: 14Km/h

Pressão: 1007.8 hpa

Humidade: 82%

Vão caindo umas pingas, céu a ficar escuro a S/SW.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (26 Abr 2012 às 12:26)

Boas pessoal,

No último refresh do radar da Corunha (11:15 UTC - 12:15 Local) nota-se algumas pipocas nas proximidades de Vigo-Baiona (precipitação moderada) 

Será que ainda podemos ter no Baixo Minho alguns aguaçeiros interessantes para subir a nota final (acumulados do mês!!!!). 

Fiquem bem...

Cmps.


----------



## Snifa (26 Abr 2012 às 12:40)

Muito escuro a S e SW, não tenho a certeza mas penso ter ouvido um trovão abafado e distante... 

Começa a chover!


----------



## xes (26 Abr 2012 às 13:46)

Boas

Aqui por Grijó esta a chover bem forte.


----------



## Veterano (26 Abr 2012 às 14:55)

Dia de aguaceiros, intercalando com boas abertas. Cerca de 15º.


----------



## boneli (26 Abr 2012 às 16:34)

Em Vieira do Minho tem ocorrido alguns aguaceiros durante a tarde. De referir que a nas Cerdeirinhas, onde se tem um boa vista sobre a Serra do Gerês consegue-se ver alguma neve acumulada ( 1200 metros?).


----------



## xes (26 Abr 2012 às 16:55)

Boa tarde

Depois de ter parado de chover, voltou agora mesmo a chover forte.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Abr 2012 às 23:02)

Boa noite

Tem sido um dia de aguaceiros fracos sem acumulação, cuja excepção foi o início e fim da madrugada com aguaceiros moderados, o que me permitiu acumular 8,4 mm de precipitação.
Há pouco caiu um aguaceiro fraco.
O vento foi fraco a moderado, em geral de SSO.
A temperatura tem sido relativamente amena, com uma mínima de 7,1ºC e uma máxima de 14,5ºC.

*Neste momento

T: 9,6ºC
Hr: 78%
Ponto condensação: 6,0ºC
Pressão: 1011,0 hPa (em lenta subida)
Vento médio: 0,0 km\h
Rajada atual: 4,3 km\h de O​*


----------



## Veterano (27 Abr 2012 às 08:45)

Bom dia. Céu com muito azul, algumas nuvens no horizonte. Choveu durante a noite e estão 9,7º em Rio Tinto.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Abr 2012 às 13:58)

Boa tarde

A chuva continua. _E esta, hein?!_
Neste preciso momento está um aguaceiro fraco ativo - não deverá acumular (edit.: acumulou sim senhor - mais 1 mm!) mas ainda assim permite manter toda a humidade na terra.
Durante a noite terei tido alguns aguaceiros fracos - mas o sono não me permitiu ver ou ouvir o que quer que fosse - mas que me permitiram acumular uns "estonteantes" *3,3 mm* de precipitação! (Edit: 4,3 mm no total)
O céu encontra-se muito nublado com razoáveis abertas, e o vento sopra em geral fraco variável.

Mais uns milímetros a juntar ao bolo do mês. É a festa instalada! Viva a chuva...
Agora também não falta gente a pedir o fim da chuva, pois o que quer é sol para a folia que a crise não gosta de tempo sensaborão...

*Atual

T: 12,6ºC
Hr: 49%
Ponto condensação: 3,0ºC
Pressão: 1011 hPa​*


----------



## CptRena (28 Abr 2012 às 01:07)

Boa noite

Esteve a dar, até há pouco, um programa no Dicovery, chamado Sci-Trek, em que falaram sobre os relâmpagos. O episódio é o nº 8.

A noite segue calma, um bocado fresca, mas a sensação térmica nem é má (ausência de vento).


----------



## MarioCabral (28 Abr 2012 às 10:41)

Bom dia,

Este inicio de fim de semana para já bastante calmo, nada de precipitação, embora andem por aí uns cúmulos perdidos e alguns cumulonimbus também...
Noite algo fresca, este final de mês tem sido assim, temperatura abaixo do padrão para a época...
Actuais *13,9ºc* e *62%* de humidade relativa...
Hoje a tarde vai ser de manutenção...


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Abr 2012 às 10:48)

Bom dia e bom fim de semana

Fim de semana...tempo de folia!
O povo quer é sol, bom tempo. Chuva? Já chateia. O verão devia ser 2 vezes por ano, uma de janeiro a junho e a outra de julho a dezembro. Nada mais!
Por acaso hoje o dia começou quase despido de nuvens, mas lentamente o azul do céu tem vindo a ser substituído por roupagem mais condizente com a época: cúmulos e alto-cúmulos fazem-se notar cada vez mais.
Para já não ameaça precipitação mas talvez lá para a tarde a coisa se componha.
Mais uns milímetros de chuva até seriam bem vindos para ter números redondos, já que estou a cerca de 15 litros de duplicar a normal do mês de abril: sigo com uns generosos *225,3 mm acumulados*.

Neste momento o vento é fraco de N.
A *temperatura mínima* foi de *2,9ºC* - bem fresquinha, mas a *temperatura atual* é até amena: *14,4ºC*


----------



## Paula (28 Abr 2012 às 11:53)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu nublado, com boas abertas.
Céu a ficar mais escuro, neste momento. Será que vem aí animação para a tarde?


----------



## jpmartins (28 Abr 2012 às 13:17)

Já se ouve trovões


----------



## camrov8 (28 Abr 2012 às 13:54)

mas parece que esta tudo a ir  em direcção ao interior


----------



## jpmartins (28 Abr 2012 às 14:04)

Muito granizo


----------



## jpmartins (28 Abr 2012 às 14:23)

E em pouco tempo  9.8mm e a temperatura desceu 5.8ºC.


----------



## camrov8 (28 Abr 2012 às 14:24)

afinal parece que vem para cá


----------



## MarioCabral (28 Abr 2012 às 18:48)

Por aqui manteve-se tudo calmo, ora apareciam umas nuvens mais consistentes ora clareava mais um pouco...nada acumulado hoje...
Por agora vai brilhando por poucos segundos o sol, actuais *13,5ºc* e *64%* de humidade relativa...
Este mês será acima da média certamente em muito locais do litoral norte...por aqui já ultrapassados os *100mm*...


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Abr 2012 às 18:52)

jpmartins disse:


> E em pouco tempo  9.8mm e a temperatura desceu 5.8ºC.





Muito bom, fotos há ?


----------



## PauloSR (28 Abr 2012 às 19:11)

Boa tarde a todos,

Dia tremendamente calmo pela Póvoa de Lanhoso. O sol brilhou sempre, porém vislumbrou-se sempre céu escuro, e algumas cortinas de chuva bem ao longe... Tudo ao lado, como sempre


----------



## João Soares (29 Abr 2012 às 00:02)

Boa Noite! 

Estive há pouco à beira-mar e observava-se ao longe alguns clarões.


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Abr 2012 às 00:28)

Boa noite

Por aqui népia...
Nada de nada e até o céu está mais "limpinho".
É e será uma pausa merecida depois de dias e dias de precipitação.
O que é certo é que ainda no início da semana voltará a precipitação, mas desta vez fraca ou ocasionalmente moderada.
O dia de sábado terminou sem precipitação e algo fresco de madrugada (mínima de 2,9ºC) e agora pela noite. De dia foi temperado, com uma máxima de 17,0ºC.

*Atual

T: 5,7ºC
Hr: 82%
Ponto condensação: 3,0ºC
Pressão: 1008 hPa
Vento médio: 0,0 km\h
Rajada: 3,2 km\h de NNE​*


----------



## Paula (29 Abr 2012 às 14:13)

Boa tarde!

Manhã com algumas nuvens e sol a brilhar 
Desde o 12h que o céu está nublado e o vento se faz sentir com mais intensidade.
De momento troveja, mas ainda não pinga.


----------



## Snifa (29 Abr 2012 às 14:32)

Boas tardes, 

muito escuro para a zona de Braga e Gerês. 

Já avistei vários relâmpagos nuvem/terra ( alguns bem grossos ) mas não consegui captar nenhum.... 

uma foto tirada agora:


----------



## Aurélio (29 Abr 2012 às 15:00)

A região Norte e Centro-Norte esta tarde têm boas condições para o surgimento de trovoadas e aguaceiros sendo que neste momento em diversos locais começaram a nascer "Pipocas" !!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (29 Abr 2012 às 15:01)

Snifa disse:


> Boas tardes,
> 
> muito escuro para a zona de Braga e Gerês.
> 
> ...



Boas Snifa,

Por cá (Braga Sul) já houve bombeardamento, posso dizer que durante 25 mns foi chuva moderada-forte acompanhada principalmente de granizo (Houve 2 trovões bem fortes nesse timing)






Início de precipitação c/ granizo: 14H10 (Temp: 14.2ºC / HR: 69%)
Final de precipitação: 14H35 (Temp: 11.2ºC /HR: 75%)

OBS: Não estava a espera de tanto em pouco tempo  

Foi uma verdadeira surpresa para mim apesar de saber que o Litoral Noroeste hoje podia ser brindado com eventos deste tipo !!!!

Continuação de Bom Fim de Semana a todos....


----------



## Paula (29 Abr 2012 às 15:04)

Aurélio disse:


> A região Norte e Centro-Norte esta tarde têm boas condições para o surgimento de trovoadas e aguaceiros sendo que neste momento em diversos locais começaram a nascer "Pipocas" !!



É verdade, por aqui já se fizeram ouvir os primeiros trovões, mas foi coisa pouca (melhor que nada). Esperemos que a tarde seja animada 
Por agora tudo muito calmo.

E já agora boa foto, Snifa!


----------



## Stinger (29 Abr 2012 às 15:19)

Aqui em Gondomar tambem ouvi 2 trovoes a umas horas


----------



## Andre Barbosa (29 Abr 2012 às 15:22)

Os meus pais chegaram agora de Vieira do Minho e apanharam muita trovoada e granizo. 
Eu aqui em Braga, São Vicente ainda nao ouvi um unico trovao, nem chove 

Abraços!


----------



## 1337 (29 Abr 2012 às 15:28)

Chove forte e começa a trovejar por aqui. Ao tempo que não ouvia trovoada perto


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Abr 2012 às 15:39)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui apenas ouvi cerca de três trovões por volta das duas horas. 
Tarde bem interessante com boas formações.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Abr 2012 às 15:40)

ELJICUATRO disse:


>



Bela foto


----------



## 1337 (29 Abr 2012 às 15:40)

Agora ta a chover muito forte mesmo :O


----------



## Paula (29 Abr 2012 às 15:58)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Os meus pais chegaram agora de Vieira do Minho e apanharam muita trovoada e granizo.
> Eu aqui em Braga, São Vicente ainda nao ouvi um unico trovao, nem chove
> 
> Abraços!



André, é verdade, em Vieira houve um festão e nós aqui sem nada!
Uma amiga minha mandou-me algumas fotos, que coloco aqui.
Vieira ficou mesmo linda


----------



## ELJICUATRO (29 Abr 2012 às 16:01)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Os meus pais chegaram agora de Vieira do Minho e apanharam muita trovoada e granizo.
> Eu aqui em Braga, São Vicente ainda nao ouvi um unico trovao, nem chove
> 
> Abraços!



Boa tarde Caro Colega,

Como já foi referido várias vezes neste fórum, este tipo de fenómenos são na maioria das vezes muito localizados (Basta por vezes 2-3 Km's para fazer toda a diferença!!!). 

Aqui as coisas estão agora bem mais calmas, a temperatura já está mais alta após a passagem da queda de granizo (+ de 5º de diferença).

Pressão: 1008HPa
Temp: 16.4ºC
HR: 65%

Abraço.


----------



## ALV72 (29 Abr 2012 às 16:07)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Os meus pais chegaram agora de Vieira do Minho e apanharam muita trovoada e granizo.
> Eu aqui em Braga, São Vicente ainda nao ouvi um unico trovao, nem chove
> 
> Abraços!



O pessoal do Campeonato Nacional de Ralis viu-se á rasca para fazer a última classificativa, só o campeão nacional que era o 1º na estrada fez um tempo +-, todos os outros perderam 2 minutos ou mais, e alguns nem conseguiram terminar !!

João Alvarinhas


----------



## ELJICUATRO (29 Abr 2012 às 16:10)

Paula disse:


> André, é verdade, em Vieira houve um festão e nós aqui sem nada!
> Uma amiga minha mandou-me algumas fotos, que coloco aqui.
> Vieira ficou mesmo linda



Boa tarde Paula,

Lindas fotos que a tua amiga enviou esta tarde. 

Realmente a vila de Vieira Do Minho ficou mesmo bonita (toda pintada de branco "granizo"). 

Acho que se formaram excelentes pipocas nessa zona!!!!

Continuação de boa tarde....


----------



## Andre Barbosa (29 Abr 2012 às 16:18)

Claro.. eu entendo. E exemplo disso temos aquela tromba de água em Braga há 2 anos penso eu, nem tanto.
Hoje em Vieira está mal para o Rali..

EDIT - 1º trovão agora!


----------



## Paula (29 Abr 2012 às 16:21)

Começa neste momento a chover, com trovoada pelo meio


----------



## ELJICUATRO (29 Abr 2012 às 16:25)

Paula disse:


> Começa neste momento a chover, com trovoada pelo meio



Na minha zona estou quase a levar com outra célula (nuvens escuras) e ouvi agora mesmo um trovão bem potente (16H22). Já não escutava tambores a cerca de 2 horas quando levei com queda de granizo. 

A temperatura já baixou outra vez (14.3ºC) e a Humidade relativa subiu de novo (68%).

Venha animação para animar a malta do fórum....

Cmps.


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Abr 2012 às 16:32)

À pouco houve um trovão que quase abanou a casa.


----------



## boneli (29 Abr 2012 às 16:35)

Olá boa tarde.

Confirmo aqui por Braga alguns aguaceiros moderados com alguma trevoada associada...não sei quanto é a acumulação. Cntinua a chover...belas fotos que tiraram de Vieira do Minho, local onde trabalho.


----------



## DMartins (29 Abr 2012 às 16:55)

Céu terrívelmente escuro a Norte de Guimarães, com trovões á mistura...


----------



## Paula (29 Abr 2012 às 17:04)

Cai um aguaceiro moderado neste momento com algum granizo pelo meio e também alguns trovões. 

Que tarde fabulosa


----------



## 1337 (29 Abr 2012 às 17:12)

8.7 mm das 3 ás 4 em Ponte de Lima


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Abr 2012 às 17:23)

Por aqui caiu uma enorme carga de água, com algum granizo no fim.
Neste momento começa o céu a clarear.


----------



## PauloSR (29 Abr 2012 às 18:13)

Boa tarde,

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso tudo calmo. Apenas há a relatar um aguaceiro moderado por volta das 17horas, e alguns trovões ao longe.

Por volta das 15h, vislumbrei um céu bastante escuro e atividade elétrica, no triângulo Bouro-Caniçada-Vieira do Minho (impossível precisar, dado ter sido à distância), e a ver pelas fotos de Vieira, a "coisa" prometeu 

Continuação!


----------



## Paula (29 Abr 2012 às 19:20)

Depois de uma tarde bem carregada, vem agora o Sol 
Tudo calmo, céu apenas com nuvens dispersas.


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Abr 2012 às 22:28)

Boa noite,
O dia terminou quase limpo e está algo fresco.
Consegui captar duas descargas duma célula que passou por aqui, que acabou por deixar muita chuva e algum granizo, trovoada nem tanto.


----------



## Snifa (30 Abr 2012 às 00:00)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *6.4 ºc *

tempª máxima : *14.6 ºc *

*Actual
*
tempª: 9.7 ºc 

Vento: WNW: 8 Km/h

Pressão: 1013.0 hpa

Humidade: 91%


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Abr 2012 às 00:25)

Boa noite

Tendo passeado por zonas serranas adjacentes ao Gerês neste domingo, a meio da tarde dei de "caras" com trovoada, chuva e granizo.
Nessa altura a temperatura deu uma cambalhota, já que até aí estava até bem amena.
Na zona do Campo do Gerês o granizo caiu bem mas depois passou a chuva derretendo tudo. Já na zona de S. Bento da Porta Aberta (montanhas adjacentes a Oeste), Caniçada (de oeste até às pontes) e na zona das Cerdeirinhas\Vieira do Minho o granizo dava um ar de NEVE, tanto era e disperso pelos terrenos de cultivo e matas.

1º avistamento da instabilidade:






Actividade eléctrica:

















Depois já na zona da Caniçada\Cerdeirinhas:













Foi agradável assistir...
--------------
Entretanto aqui por Paços de Ferreira...
Madrugada anterior fresca e dia ameno,  mas com o cair da noite o dia foi ficando fresco novamente.
A *precipitação* total foi de *6,3mm* e apenas após as 13h (Rain Rate máx. de 8,9 mm\hr às 13.19h))
A Tmín foi de 3,5ºC e a Tmáx de 15,4ºC.
O vento soprou fraco a moderado (nomeadamente ao final da tarde).

*Atual

T: 4,8ºC
Hr: 89%
Ponto condensação: 3,0ºC
Pressão: 1013 hPa
Vento calmo​*


----------



## Veterano (30 Abr 2012 às 08:44)

Bom dia. Depois de alguma chuva madrugadora, o sol reapareceu, também com bancos de nevoeiro.

  Por Rio Tinto registo 7,8º.


----------



## boneli (30 Abr 2012 às 09:57)

Bom dia.
Confirmo que em Vieira do Minho parece mais que nevou. Um manto branco cobre a Vila ainda!! Não tinha noção que tivesse caido tanto granizo. Pena não ter máquina fotográfica.


----------



## Snifa (30 Abr 2012 às 10:28)

Bons dias, 

começa a chover com intensidade neste momento!


----------



## 1337 (30 Abr 2012 às 11:07)

Bom dia, ontem com a trovoada acumulei 12.4 mm em duas horas . Por agora ceu muito nublado sem chuva


----------



## Paula (30 Abr 2012 às 11:12)

Bom dia.
Está frio por estes lados. 
Neste momento começa a chover


----------



## PauloSR (30 Abr 2012 às 12:02)

Bom dia, 

De momento, tudo mais calmo depois de ter chovido de forma moderada até algum tempo atrás.

Para ilustrar o que aconteceu na tarde de ontem, em Vieira do Minho, deixo dois videos que se encontram alojados no youtube:




-----Direitos: theAUTOBiTchannel


----------



## vitamos (30 Abr 2012 às 12:05)

ThaZouk disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> De momento, tudo mais calmo depois de ter chovido de forma moderada até algum tempo atrás.
> 
> Para ilustrar o que aconteceu na tarde de ontem, em Vieira do Minho, deixo dois videos que se encontram alojados no youtube:



Excelente registos! Pena é a imprecisão sofre o fenómeno... Embora pareça neve... não o é!


----------



## Minho (30 Abr 2012 às 15:06)

Impressionantes as imagens de Vieira 




Por Melgaço, ontem, passamos ao lado do granizo mas não da chuva fraca que marcou presença durante quase toda a tarde com alguns trovões fracos à mistura.


----------



## Paula (30 Abr 2012 às 15:49)

Chuva tocada a vento neste momento 
O céu ficou bem mais escuro em pouco menos de meia hora.


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Abr 2012 às 19:47)

Boa tarde, por aqui acaba de cair um aguaceiro forte e algum granizo, mas com quase 15 segundos de duração, o engraçado foi o sol a brilhar durante a queda da precipitação, fazendo um efeito bem engraçado.


----------



## Fi (30 Abr 2012 às 21:12)

Boa noite.

Por aqui, frio. Caiu granizo por volta das 17h00. Um aguaceiro bastante forte e curto.


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Abr 2012 às 21:56)

Boa noite

Foi um dia cinzento, apenas por momentos o astro-rei se deu ao trabalho de aparecer.
Vento em geral fraco, ocasionalmente moderado (rajada máx de 36,8 km\h e vento médio máx de 26,3 km\h cerca das 16.15h) e aguaceiros fracos, sem qualquer acumulação - o "grosso" da precipitação passou sempre ao lado
A madrugada e início da manhã foram bem frescos - *Tmín de 2,2ºC*. Já o dia foi temperado com uma *Tmáx* de *14,2ºC*.

Por último: *termino o mês com um acumulado de precipitação de 231,6 mm*. Este valor é cerca do dobro do normal para o mês de Abril (aproximadamente 120mm para a média 1950-1980 aqui em Paços de Ferreira)


----------

